# Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Dezembro 2013



## Duarte Sousa (1 Dez 2013 às 11:24)

Regras deste tópico:


Regras Análise Modelos, Previsão e Alertas
Nota sobre a utilização dos dois tópicos de Previsões


*Aviso MeteoPT*
As análises, previsões ou alertas neste forum são apenas a opinião dos utilizadores que as proferem e são da sua inteira responsabilidade. Não são previsões ou alertas de entidades oficiais, salvo indicação em contrário, não devendo portanto ser usadas como tal.
Para previsões, avisos e alertas oficiais, consulte sempre os produtos do IPMA, Protecção Civil ou outras entidades com essa função.


----------



## shli30396 (1 Dez 2013 às 23:36)

Muito interessantes as últimas saídas do GFS para daqui a uma semana. Vamos ver se o ECM  acompanha ou se vai tudo por água abaixo.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (2 Dez 2013 às 11:24)

_Un miráge_ do GFS:





Mas a 360h de certeza que na próxima run irá desaparecer..

O padrão destes próximos dias mantém-se fresco e seco, não quero ser pessimista, mas será que ainda teremos chuva em 2013??


----------



## james (2 Dez 2013 às 12:34)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> _Un miráge_ do GFS:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nao seria novidade ir para o ano novo com tempo frio e seco , seguiriamos o caminho dos anos 1994 - 1995 e 2008 - 2009 .

Mas atencao que nesses anos , logo apos o fim desses prolongados padroes anticiclonicos , nevou a cotas muito baixas , em janeiro de 2009  a cota zero mesmo .


----------



## stormy (2 Dez 2013 às 15:26)

Boas tardes..

*RAA 3f00h----4f06h*

*Sinóptica*

Um cavado presente a oeste move-se sobre os Açores, e extrangula-se numa cut off  a S do grupo central.

Á superfície uma depressão associada a uma bolsa de ar tropical extende-se de S até ao grupo oriental, interagindo com o cavado/cut-off, entrando num processo de ciclogénese rápida ( <995hpa ás 00h de 4f).

A norte das ilhas, um forte Anticiclone (>1040hpa) gera um fluxo de ar frio que activa varias ondulações frontais/linhas de convergência á medida que se encontra com o ar tropical associado ao núcleo de baixas pressões Açoreano.

Esta dinâmica á sfc deverá levar a uma situação de ventos fortes de leste em especial no grupo central e oriental, com rajadas acima dos 100-120km.h.

A presença de ar tropical é mais notória a sul das ilhas, sendo que os valores de instabilidade mais altos ocorrem precisamente a S do grupo Oriental onde o ar tropical se coloca na proximidade do cavado ( ar frio em altura)...no entanto há forçamento dinâmico suficiente, tanto por frontogenese/convergência á sfc como por divergência estimulada pelo cavado/cut off em altura para que possa ocorrer alguma actividade convectiva nos grupos central e oriental.

No entanto maios parte da precipitação deverá ser mesmo de caracter estratiforme assoicada ao rain shield da frente quente, que se posiciona +- á latitude da ilha de sta Maria.

*Resumo*

*Grupo Ocidental*
A presença de ar mais fresco e estável deverá resultar em pouco mais que uns aguaceiros fracos dispersos..o vento será moderado de NE/E.

*Grupo Central*

A frente quente localiza-se a sul, pelo que a massa de ar presente é relativamente estável,  no entanto deverá ocorrer bastante precipitação devido á chegada de massas de nebulosidade estratiforme nos níveis médios e altos procedentes do levantamento do ar quente a sul por cima do ar mais frio a norte (levantamento isentropico/rain shield).
Devido á proximidade da convergência frontal, ventos fortes ou muito fortes de E estarão presentes...qualquer pequeno núcleo convectivo que se gere neste ambiente poderá trazer algum risco de rajadas localmente severas.

*Grupo Oriental*

Com a frente quente próxima a Sta Maria ou no canal de Sta Maria-S Miguel, teremos um dia bastante activo.
Ao longo e mesmo a sul da frente, actividade convectiva localmente intensa poderá surgir, num ambiente caracterizado pela presença de ar muito húmido tropical á sfc  e forte forçamento dinâmico.
Os perfis de shear não são nada de especial, no entanto o forte fluxo de E/SE nos primeiros 3 ou 4kms deverá colocar algum risco de rajadas severas em células que sujam mais activas...essas rajadas deverão acrescentar alguma gravidade ao facto de já estar previsto vento bastante forte associado á própria circulação depressionária e frente associada.

Por outro lado, teremos precipitação abundante convectivo-estratiforme..com possibilidade de uma situação de acumulados localmente bastante significativos ( 50-100mm/12h).

*RAM 3f12h----4f12h*

*Durante a tarde/noite de 3f* uma frente quente aproxima-se e cruza a Região Autónoma da Madeira.
Maior parte da actividade convectiva está a sul da frente pelo que primeiro teremos uma situação de chuva estratiforme/rain shield que será potenciada pelo efeito orográfico.
Vento moderado de SE deverá á partida garantir condições para acumulados elevados nas vertentes SE... Funchal, Machico até á Pta de S Lourenço.

*A partir da madrugada de 4f *a frente passa a RAM, e entramos num regime convectivo devido á presença de ar instável + influencia de depressão que se coloca nos Açores...fraco shear mas CAPE decente deverão sustentar algumas células de regime pulsante com precipitação localmente moderada ou forte.
O vento roda para S e enfraquece, pelo que o efeito orográfico concentra-se nas vertentes S... Funchal, R Brava, P sol... mas é em geral fraco devido precisamente ao vento perder intensidade.


----------



## stormy (2 Dez 2013 às 18:11)

Nos proximos dias teremos condições para a formação de nevoeiros persistentes em especial no vale do Douro ( possibilidade de sincelo), á medida que a dorsal anticiclonica se coloca sobre a PI, com fortes inversões térmicas já que em altura chega ar mais quente enquanto a superficie mantem-se fria.

Nevoeiros tambem poderão ocorrer no resto do pais, mas a circulação mais intensa de E/SE na metade sul e litoral norte/centro deverá facilitar a mistura vertical e horizontal da camada de ar superficial, levando á dissipação dos nevoeiros durante as horas centrais do dia.

Onde os nevoeiros dissiparem poderá fazer algum calor, com maximas perto dos 20ºC em especial no Algarve e partes do litoral Alentejano.


----------



## cool (2 Dez 2013 às 19:42)

A próxima semana promete mudanças....GFS e ECMWF muito proximos.
Vamos a ver se é desta que o padrão muda.
Já sinto muita falta da chuva


----------



## LousadaMeteo (2 Dez 2013 às 20:28)

stormy disse:


> Nos proximos dias teremos condições para a formação de nevoeiros persistentes em especial no vale do Douro ( possibilidade de sincelo)
> 
> 
> Podes me especificar "Vale do douro" ?


----------



## cova beira (2 Dez 2013 às 20:33)

siberiana à vista ainda a muitas horas 












para já os ensembles do europeu têm muitas duvidas se as altas pressoes vão conseguir ganhar terreno na escandinávia,







 mas para já muito bons mapas está o modelo europeu a tirar vamos aguardar mais uns dias.


----------



## VitorBaia (3 Dez 2013 às 02:26)

stormy disse:


> Nos proximos dias teremos condições para a formação de nevoeiros persistentes em especial no vale do Douro ( possibilidade de sincelo), á medida que a dorsal anticiclonica se coloca sobre a PI, com fortes inversões térmicas já que em altura chega ar mais quente enquanto a superficie mantem-se fria.



Eu apenas acrescentaria em vez de "Vale do Douro" nos vales dos afluentes do Douro, Tamega, Tua, Sabor e Coa. Sendo que o vale de Chaves é quase sempre dos mais afectados por estas situações. Esta nota só tem a ver com o que tenho observado ao longo dos anos. Quanto aos fundamentos teóricos completamente de acordo. Gosto sempre das suas pertinentes explicações e da coragem de opinar antes com análises próprias e bem fundamentadas.


----------



## Z13 (3 Dez 2013 às 10:12)

stormy disse:


> Nos proximos dias teremos condições para a formação de nevoeiros persistentes em especial no vale do Douro ( possibilidade de sincelo), á medida que a dorsal anticiclonica se coloca sobre a PI, com fortes inversões térmicas já que em altura chega ar mais quente enquanto a superficie mantem-se fria.



Hoje de manhã isso já é perceptível! Veremos se se aguentam!


----------



## |Ciclone| (3 Dez 2013 às 10:34)

As run's do GFS dos últimos 2 dias mostram bastante consenso no bloqueio escandinavo. 
Resta esperar que a tendência se mantenha.




http://www.meteo.miguelmotapinto.com/SBI_14dias


----------



## Charlie Moreira (3 Dez 2013 às 10:54)

mas que grande tédio não há uma unica iso negativa nem a mais das 192H!!
a neve ainda nao visitou as serras com 1100 M o que deixa a pensar quanto temos vamos ter de esperar para ver um nevao como em 2009!


----------



## ACalado (3 Dez 2013 às 11:38)

Interessante a "guerra" entre o Europeu e o Americano para já é bom ver o deslocamento do AA 




image url upload


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (3 Dez 2013 às 19:03)

Nem frio , nem chuva, a Primavera continua por aqui!


----------



## AndréFrade (3 Dez 2013 às 19:45)

O ECMWF passou-se ! 

Pressões de 1040hPa a longo prazo..


----------



## Mário Barros (3 Dez 2013 às 19:46)

AndréFrade disse:


> O ECMWF passou-se !
> 
> Pressões de 1040hPa a longo prazo..



Tens sorte de não ser 1060 hpa, mas isso só na Sibéria .


----------



## algarvio1980 (3 Dez 2013 às 20:05)

Então, o GFS vai atrás do ECM, o ECM tem sido o melhor modelo enquanto o GFS anda em 4º lugar no ranking dos modelos. http://www.emc.ncep.noaa.gov/gmb/STATS/html/new_acz5.html

Basta ver que o GFS, 1º colocava precipitação a partir do dia 8, ontem já era a 11, hoje já vai a 12 ou seja, a precipitação no GFS está sempre a ser adiada e sempre no 2º painel e enquanto assim for, por mais que venha a mudança ela está sempre longe, só quando ela tiver no 1º painel a 100 horas, aí talvez tenha motivos para ficar mais contente assim vamos continuar com tempo seco e frio.

É essa a análise que eu tiro dos modelos, e confio muito mais no ECM do que no GFS. A run das 00 do GFS hoje colocava mais de 80 mm para aqui, enquanto a da saída das 12 retirou a precipitação praticamente toda e nem os ensembles vêem nada de extraordinário até dia 15.


----------



## Brito (3 Dez 2013 às 20:05)

boas pessoal  este anticiclone não nos larga, ora mais a norte ora mais a sul... e as previsões nada boas mais para a frente, é sempre AA e a iso 0 bem longe assim como as baixas pressões 
La para meados de janeiro o padrao deve-se alterar, e com isso, traga a tao desejada chuva e quiçá alguma neve a cotas baixas estou confiante


----------



## Snifa (3 Dez 2013 às 20:28)

Boas, 

de facto as coisas já estiveram bem melhores, o GFS  está a adiar e retroceder na precipitação, penso que acabará por seguir o ECMWF, talvez a mudança anunciada pelo GFS  não seja já para a semana...vamos ver como as coisas evoluem..

Uma coisa parece  certa, este tempo  seco deverá manter-se por mais uns 10 dias pelo menos...não só por cá, mas também numa boa parte da Europa..


----------



## cactus (3 Dez 2013 às 23:29)

Snifa disse:


> Boas,
> 
> de facto as coisas já estiveram bem melhores, o GFS  está a adiar e retroceder na precipitação, penso que acabará por seguir o ECMWF, talvez a mudança anunciada pelo GFS  não seja já para a semana...vamos ver como as coisas evoluem..
> 
> Uma coisa parece  certa, este tempo  seco deverá manter-se por mais uns 10 dias pelo menos...não só por cá, mas também numa boa parte da Europa..



Sim é verdade , o tempo seco que cá se faz sentir é comum a grande parte da europa ocidental , tirando algumas exceções , já a europa de leste é que se safa . assim que o anticiclone mudar de posição será a nossa vez.


----------



## VitorBaia (4 Dez 2013 às 19:20)

Acho que o temporal da próxima Sexta-feira na Alemanha, Dinamarca e Polónia vai dar que falar.
Já que por cá a neve teima em não aparecer, sempre podemos invejar a dos outros. https://www.facebook.com/MeteoVBaia


----------



## Brito (4 Dez 2013 às 20:00)

VitorBaia disse:


> Acho que o temporal da próxima Sexta-feira na Alemanha, Dinamarca e Polónia vai dar que falar.
> Já que por cá a neve teima em não aparecer, sempre podemos invejar a dos outros. https://www.facebook.com/MeteoVBaia



Mais um dia passa e as previsões na mesma, Portugal e isto  temos uma posição geográfica de excelência, sempre tudo muito tranquilo e nada de extremos violentes, raras as exceções


----------



## ACalado (4 Dez 2013 às 20:59)

Tão igualzinho que até irrita 




photo share


----------



## cova beira (4 Dez 2013 às 21:58)

GEM é o único modelo que vê as altas pressões a subir para a escandinávia parece pouco provável depois das saídas dos dois grandes mas não esqueçamos que este é também um modelo com muito acerto, as diferenças entre o europeu e o gem estão ás 120h num maior cavamento da depressão por parte do GEM que desce para o leste europeu e que arrasta mais ar frio abrindo espaço para o Ant. subir de latitude.


----------



## algarvio1980 (4 Dez 2013 às 22:08)

O ECM segue o seu caminho bem certinho, enquanto o GFS coloca delírios que não tem qualquer lógica e no fim segue sempre o ECM. Só quando existir algo consistente no 1º painel e a 120 horas aí talvez consigamos ver a luz ao fundo do túnel, mas neste momento, estamos no túnel e nem a luz ainda vemos. 

Para o fim de semana, parece-me que vamos ter nova descida de temperatura, o vento vai continuar moderado de leste e não estou a ver fim à vista para esta lestada toda, se fosse no Verão era uma verdadeira torradeira. Até dia 20, vai ser difícil ocorrer precipitação em Portugal Continental.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (4 Dez 2013 às 23:01)

Nesta saída o GFS começa logo a inventar a partir do fim do 1º painel, o bloqueio começaria a ceder, a começava a chover pelo sul como é normal nesta situações avancando para norte. 











Talvez dadas as circunstâncias devesse postar nas saídas de sonho... pois este pesadelo parece não ter fim, mas dado que a menos horas só dá anticiclone... sempre dá algum movimento ao tópico.


----------



## seqmad (5 Dez 2013 às 12:53)

Sinto muito mas nas últimas 2 saídas do GFS...  nem uma mísera "mancha" de precipitação a atingir PT continental enre as 0 e as 384h... sinóptica absolutamente igual nesse período, anticiclone sem fim centrado no mesmo local... tchau pessoal, volto a passar aqui pelo tópico daqui a umas 3 semanas...


----------



## Brito (5 Dez 2013 às 13:14)

seqmad disse:


> Sinto muito mas nas últimas 2 saídas do GFS...  nem uma mísera "mancha" de precipitação a atingir PT continental enre as 0 e as 384h... sinóptica absolutamente igual nesse período, anticiclone sem fim centrado no mesmo local... tchau pessoal, volto a passar aqui pelo tópico daqui a umas 3 semanas...



É o que eu digo, o meu palpite...mudanças so em meados de janeiro


----------



## Aurélio (5 Dez 2013 às 14:28)

O Anticiclone que se deverá instalar no Continente Europeu será muito forte com pressões acima dos 1040, e Geopotencial bastante alto, o que garante desde logo uma presença de vários dias nessa zona, e por outro lado a extensão em crista até aqui, inibe qualquer aproximação de depressões.
Para além disso o Vortice Polar está muito forte no momento, e portanto as depressões que existam tendem sempre em "rodar" em volta dele, não mergulhando para sul. Não obstante isso sempre pode surgir alguma cut-off, como aquela que tem pairado sobre a Madeira e Açores.

Portanto em resumo o padrão nos próximos tempos deverá se manter o tempo seco e frio (mais duvidoso), porque ainda não se sabe se vamos ter corrente de leste ou de sul(sueste).


----------



## stormy (5 Dez 2013 às 17:43)

Boas tardes..

Atenção de novo virada para as ilhas..

*RAA 6f00h----Sab12h*

*Sinoptica*

Uma cut-off em altura acopolada a uma depressão á superfície aproxima-se da RAA vinda de SE, lentamente adquirindo características (sub)tropicais.
De oeste uma nova perturbação começa a interagir com a cut-off a partir da madrugada de amanhã.

Preve-se ao longo do dia de amanhã uma situação de ventos moderados a fortes de E/SE associados á circulação vigorosa da depressão subtropical.
Ar quente e bastante instável é igualmente lançado sobre a RAA, onde algumas linhas de convergência deverão activar aguaceiros e trovoadas localmente fortes.

Para a tarde de 6f e até ao meio do dia de Sábado o sistema subtropical começa a interagir de modo mais activo com uma nova perturbação/cavado a oeste da RAA.
O aumento do shear de componente W/SW deverá por um lado desorganizar e enfraquecer a depressão, e por outro atirar a actividade convectiva para o quadrante NE da circulação.

Está previsto que este quadrante mais activo afecte a RAA, com condições de instabilidade moderada a forte num ambiente de shear rotacional que suportará células organizadas com risco de precip localmente excessiva/rajadas e em menor grau tornados/tromba de agua.

*Resumo*

*Grupo W*
Aguaceiros/trovoadas localmente moderados.

*Grupo C*
Aguaceiros e trovoadas localmente moderados a fortes, aumentando de frequência e intensidade durante a noite de 6f e parte do dia de Sab.

*Grupo E*
Aguaceiros e trovoadas localmente fortes e peristentes durante todo o período em analise.


*RAM 6f00h----6f20h*

*Sinóptica*
Ao longo do dia de amanhã a depressão hibrida/subtropical presente a SW da RAM move-se para NW e começa a interagir com outra perturbação a W dos Açores.
A interacção entre estas distorce o campo de circulação em altura, e uma ondulação surge orbitando a cut-off de SW para NE já nas próximas horas.

A ondulação em altura deverá aproximar-se da RAM e afectar as ilhas ao longo do dia de amanhã, gerando forçamento dinâmico.

Á superfície ar subtropical é ejectado para norte desde as canárias e interage com uma linha de convergência frontal a NE da RAM.

*Resumo*

A acção conjunta da linha de convergência+entrada de ar quente á sfc e a passagem da ondulação em altura deverão gerar alguma actividade convectiva localmente forte com possibilidade de precipitação localmente excessiva especialmente num eixo N-S entre as Canárias e a RAM ( onde se coloca um núcleo máximo de dewpoint á sfc).
As células beneficiam de algum shear fraco/moderado mas o elemento mais marcante será a convergência á sfc e div em altura + pluma de ar quente, com risco de génese continuada de convecção em linha e potencial fenómeno de training, com possibilidade de chuva forte persistente.

A circulação de S/SE deverá acrescentar algum risco de precipitação orográfica localmente intensa e persistente nos concelhos de Sta Cruz, Funchal, C Lobos, R Brava e P Sol.


----------



## cool (5 Dez 2013 às 19:13)

Vale o que vale...mas sempre vai dando algum alento


----------



## Agreste (5 Dez 2013 às 19:41)

se perder de vista a próxima semana porque essa depressão subtropical errática localizada a sudeste das ilhas vai degenerar numa depressão bastante cavada.


----------



## Norther (7 Dez 2013 às 09:24)

A partir de quinta feira a situação pode mudar :-) a ver se é desta


----------



## cool (7 Dez 2013 às 09:38)

É verdade.
É curioso que o NAVGEM já há 3 dias que se mantem firme na cedência do anticiclone e parece que GFS e GEM nestas ultimas saidas parecem ir atrás.
A ser assim teriamos alguma precipitação já para 4ª ou 5ª feira.
Já o ECMWF não alinha nessa tendência
Vamos ver quem ganha


----------



## marco_antonio (7 Dez 2013 às 16:14)

quando nada fazia prever


----------



## David sf (7 Dez 2013 às 16:32)

Curioso esse aviso para a Madeira, um bom teste à fiabilidade do AROME, logo à noite talvez fosse interessante discutir algo mais esta previsão (e relacioná-la com algumas críticas feitas ao ex-IM aquando do 20 de fevereiro de 2010).

O AROME prevê mais de 100 mm em 6 horas nas vertentes sueste das regiões montanhosas:












Mais nenhum modelo prevê precipitação relevante, por exemplo, o ECMWF com menos de 1 mm:






Sabe-se que os modelos de mesoescala tendem a "inventar" grandes quantidades de precipitação. E que os modelos globais não têm resolução para "apanhar" a precipitação de origem orográfica nas ilhas. Quem vai acertar?


----------



## marco_antonio (7 Dez 2013 às 17:31)

David sf disse:


> Curioso esse aviso para a Madeira, um bom teste à fiabilidade do AROME, logo à noite talvez fosse interessante discutir algo mais esta previsão (e relacioná-la com algumas críticas feitas ao ex-IM aquando do 20 de fevereiro de 2010).
> 
> O AROME prevê mais de 100 mm em 6 horas nas vertentes sueste das regiões montanhosas:
> 
> ...



segundo sei as previsões são feitas pelo que é transmitido pelo observatório regional e então com essa base é feita a previsão do tempo pelo IPMA,conhecendo como conheço a pessoa em questão acredito que existe uma base de fundamento para este alerta lançado de forma surpeendente.Mas vamos aguardar


----------



## supercell (7 Dez 2013 às 22:30)

Será que finalmente vem alguma chuva?


----------



## david 6 (8 Dez 2013 às 02:30)

supercell disse:


> Será que finalmente vem alguma chuva?



deus queira que sim!!!


----------



## Aurélio (8 Dez 2013 às 10:33)

Sim para Quinta e Sexta já existe possibilidade de alguma chuva ... mas ainda está bastante incerto !


----------



## david 6 (8 Dez 2013 às 14:25)




----------



## MeteoAlentejo (8 Dez 2013 às 19:29)

a chuva já era


----------



## Brito (8 Dez 2013 às 22:46)

Boas, a tao desejada mudança de padrao continua a ser uma miragem...estamos condenados, este anticiclone não arreda pé tao cedo!!! vórtice polar bastante estável e "saudável" e as depressões formam se mais a norte


----------



## stormy (8 Dez 2013 às 23:31)

Situação complicada amanhã e 3f nos Açores.

*RAA 2f10h----3f18h*

*Sinóptica*

Em altura um cavado muito profundo introduz-se pelo Atlantico subtropical.
A sul dos Açores uma cut off é capturada, e assimilada neste cavado, com uma complexa área de vorticidade reminiscente a ser empurrada para norte até aos Açores.
Uma segunda onda aproxima-se de oeste durante a noite, e aprofunda-se varrendo o arquipélago á medida que se geram tremendos forçamentos dinâmicos associados á advecção de vorticidade e á aproximação da região de entrada do potente jet polar.

Nos níveis baixos um cavado térmico carregado de ar tropical/vorticidade posiciona-se num eixo de sul para norte cruzando os Açores.
A aproximação das ondulações em altura cria forçamento dinâmico, e a aproximação de ar frio nos níveis altos cria instabilidade com CAPE que poderá atingir valores da ordem dos 1000J/Kg.

A oeste dos açores, por outro lado, uma massa de ar polar é ejectada para sul atras das perturbações em altura, com iso0 a 850hpa.

A interacção crescente entre o ar tropical e o ar polar induz processos intensos de frontogenese, com uma frente fria bem marcada que se coloca por cima do grupo W pelas 00z de 3f.
Frontogenese + forçamento ultimamente acabam por resultar numa ciclogénese sobre a RAA, com uma depressão bem marcada que atravessa as restantes ilhas durante a madrugada e manhã de 3f.

No sector quente da depressão os modelos simulam um forte campo de ventos de SSE á sfc enquanto nos níveis médios de organiza um jet de niveis médios com vento de SW até 30m/s.
A advecção de vorticidade nos níveis baixos e médios e um ambiente  forte forçamento dinâmico ( shear + divergência) devido á aproximação do jet polar cria condições favoráveis a convecção severa com MCS lineares supercélulas e multicélulas, todas estas capazes de gerar precipitação excessiva e rajadas severas localmente acima de 100-120km.h. alem de tornados/trombas de agua.
A frente fria deverá igualmente ser bastante activa, provavelmente com segmentos convectivos lineares/bow echoes capazes de gerar rajadas severas, granizo e precipitação localmente excessiva.

*Resumo*

*Grupo W*
Especialmente durante a tarde de amanhã teremos condições favoráveis a actividade localmente severa.
Pela noite a frente deverá passar e o tempo ficará mais calmo durante 3f  mas ainda assim a massa de ar polar em altura e as aguas do mar relativamente quentes deverão significar um período pós frontal com aguaceiros e trovoadas capazes de gerar algum granizo.

*Grupos C e E*
Aqui prevejo uma situação algo mais séria devido á crescente organização da perturbação á medida que se desloca para leste.
No sector quente teremos uma situação de instabilidade bastante significativa com um padrão dinâmico capaz de suportar convecção severa com rajadas fortes, precipitação excessiva e mesmo tornados/tromba de agua.
A passagem da frente dar-se-há ao longo da madrugada e manhã de 3f, e a frente será igualmente muito activa com rajadas fortes, precipitação forte e mesmo granizo.

O sector frio contará com aguaceiros e trovoadas pós frontais localmente fortes ( ao longo do dia de 3f) capazes de gerar granizo, precipitação forte e queda de neve por vezes forte acima dos 1200-1400m.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (8 Dez 2013 às 23:44)

grande tédio este tempo..+360 horas e nada na manga!!
so espero que o janeiro seja um mês em grande com muitas surpresas!


----------



## Aurélio (9 Dez 2013 às 00:29)

Pois é parece que Quinta e Sexta podemos morrer na praia pois não é fácil a precipitação sobreviver a cerca de 1025 Hpa de Pressão, mas como se trata de um equilibrio de forças pode ser que ainda possamos sorrir, mas aconselho a rever as espectativas em baixas, porque mesmo que chova o mais provável será sobreviver somente no litoral não conseguindo chegar ao interior !


----------



## 1337 (9 Dez 2013 às 01:25)

Já pra não falar que a chover algo é no sul, enfim faz já 1 mês que não cai uma gota de água aqui, está tudo seco..


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Dez 2013 às 12:29)

Toda esta situação só acaba quando uma mega depressão vier na nossa direcção e dela só restar apenas uma chuvita até lá vamos comer com este tipo de tempo. Este padrão está colado, e quanto mais o tempo passar mais colado está, vai ser difícil de romper mas não impossível. Por vezes quando essa mesma depressão está em aproximação o anticiclone ainda se adensa mais por motivos de compensação por tanto isso torna tudo ainda mais difícil, tem que nos sair um jackpot .


----------



## Paulo H (9 Dez 2013 às 13:47)

Uma forte depressão como quem diz.. É necessário que uma ondulação do jet venha até cá abaixo e corte a alimentação do anticiclone! Dpx o bicho perde força e foge de cima de nós.

Mas para que o jet passe mais por baixo e a jeito, é necessário que o padrão atual no canadá/eua mude, senão nada feito! Até pode mudar para pior com zonal alta, obrigando o anticiclone a ficar onde está ou mais a sul.

Também podemos ficar à espera que o anticiclone comece a arrefecer em altura, desgastando-se.. Não vejo fim a isto! Sei que depende do padrão na américa do norte, só dpx algo mudará! E mesmo assim, quando mudar, há sempre o risco de acordar o anticiclone dos açores.


----------



## CptRena (9 Dez 2013 às 19:04)

Mário Barros disse:


> Por vezes quando essa mesma depressão está em aproximação o anticiclone ainda se adensa mais por motivos de compensação por tanto isso torna tudo ainda mais difícil, tem que nos sair um jackpot .





Paulo H disse:


> Uma forte depressão como quem diz.. É necessário que uma ondulação do jet venha até cá abaixo e corte a alimentação do anticiclone! Dpx o bicho perde força e foge de cima de nós.



Não é um jackpot mas sim o jetpot


----------



## algarvio1980 (9 Dez 2013 às 20:07)

> *Previsão de longo prazo  - Previsão mensal - 9 dez. 2013 a 5 jan. 2014*
> 
> *Precipitação e temperatura abaixo do normal*
> 
> ...



Embora, não exista sinal a partir do dia 15, o mais certo é continuar o tempo seco, porque os mapas mostram a linha vermelha do número de horas de sol ao largo e isso leva-me a estar o AA por aqui e pelo menos até dia 29 vai continuar o fluxo de leste no Algarve o que é outro mau sinal.


----------



## Sunnyrainy (9 Dez 2013 às 20:49)

A coisa não está nada boa cá pelo nosso canto! Quinta-Feira iremos provavelmente ter apenas uns "borrifos" de chuva aqui pelo litoral. Nada mais.
Espero que o Inverno não seja seco. A verdade é que isto não vai começar nada bem


----------



## supercell (9 Dez 2013 às 22:43)

Parece que vamos ter um aumento das temperaturas, alguém me sabe explicar porquê?


----------



## 1337 (9 Dez 2013 às 22:43)

Sem querer fazer festas, gostei bastante desta run do ECMWF, começa a romper o AA, veremos as próximas


----------



## dASk (10 Dez 2013 às 00:50)

supercell disse:


> Parece que vamos ter um aumento das temperaturas, alguém me sabe explicar porquê?



Penso essencialmente que seja porque o vento vai rodar para Sudeste e vai haver entrada de ar marítimo que tende a amenizar as temperaturas mais notórias no litoral!


----------



## Jorge_scp (10 Dez 2013 às 10:45)

Já parece certo que se estabelecerá um padrão no Atlântico Norte de uma forte corrente zonal a partir da próxima semana. Não é a melhor sinóptica para PT continental ver muita chuva, mas já é um upgrade relativamente ao que temos tido ultimamente. 

O estabelecimento da circulação zonal à latitude de UK "empurrará" o Anticiclone mais para Sul ou para o Mediterrâneo. Inicialmente não deveremos ter chuva enquanto o AA estiver em cima de nós, pois veremos as mega-depressões a passar por cima. Mas à medida que estas se sucedem, estou convencido que irão empurrar o mesmo cada vez mais para Sul, o suficiente para termos a entrada de alguma frente atlântica ou ar mais húmido de Oeste. Ou quem sabe o isolamento de alguma bolha de ar mais frio que saia da circulação zonal e estacione a Oeste do continente.

Resumindo, nos próximos dias as temperaturas começarão a subir. Primeiro com a entrada de ar marítimo de Sul devido à depressão que se estabelecerá a Sudoeste (que não terá no entanto capacidade para romper o nosso Anticiclone pelo que só o litoral poderá ver alguns chuviscos na noite de Quarta para Quinta). Segundo, com o AA a ser empurrado literalmente para cima de nós pela circulação zonal na próxima semana, as temperaturas também deverão ser relativamente "amenas". Depois é esperar que a circulação zonal baixe um pouco de latitude e estabeleça uma circulação mais perturbada de Oeste, mas isso já está fora do nosso alcance.

Para quem gosta de *ondas grandes*, estar atento às previsões porque com a circulação zonal muito forte no Atlântico e com o AA estabelecido em Portugal (sem vento), podem-se gerar condições épicas na Nazaré!


----------



## stormy (10 Dez 2013 às 12:29)

Boas..

Desculpas ao pessoal da RAM pelo atraso...não me foi possível fazer esta analise mais cedo..

*RAM 3f16h----4f20h*

*Sinóptica*

Um cavado aproxima-se nos níveis altos vindo de NW.
Uma área de vorticidade nos niveis altos com alguma expressão á sfc desloca-se á frente do cavado desde SW.
Entre estes e a dorsal anticiclónica a leste, um forte jet de níveis médios e altos estabelece-se, com uma área de forte forçamento dinâmico associado á entrada de um máximo de velocidade a NW da RAM.

Á superfície uma ciclogénese processa-se a W dos Açores, estendendo-se para SW, com um depressão-satélite que passa próximo á RAM durante a próxima noite.

Associada ao/s sistema/s depressionário/s uma frente quente entra pela RAM durante esta tarde, seguindo-se um sector quente instável e uma posterior frente fria activa que varre a RAM pela manhã de 4f.

A situação pós frontal será caracterizada pela entrada de uma massa de ar polar em altura associada ao nucleo do cavado, com estabelecimento de um regime convectivo que se manterá até á manhã de 5f.

*Resumo*

*3f16h----3f20h*
A frente quente entra pela RAM, espera-se uma situação de precipitação convectivo-estratiforme potenciada pelo efeito orográfico.
Precipitação pontualmente moderada a forte e persistente deverá ser mais provável nos concelhos do SE da ilha da Madeira devido ao establecimento  de um forte fluxo de SE nos primeiros 1.5 a 2km.

*3f20h----4f08h*
Após a frente quente, um sector quente segue-se com ar (sub)tropical a afectar as ilhas.
A aproximação do cavado e do máximo do jet a NW da RAM gera por um lado um aumento do forçamento dinâmico  e por outro incremento da instabilidade devido ao arrefecimento em altura.
Com CAPE 500-1000J/Kg e shear marginal, aliado ao forçamento, espera-se uma situação de convecção localmente organizada em segmentos ao longo de linhas de convergência pré frente fria.
Apesar do shear marginal, fluxo intenso em todos os níveis poderá ser transportado até á superfície por mecanismos convectivos gerando rajadas fortes/microbursts. 
Circulação de SSE da sfc aos 2km e ar húmido com dew 18-19ºC/TPW>35mm deverão levar a uma potenciação significativa do efeito orográfico nas encostas sul, nomeadamente desde o Funchal até á Ponta do Sol.

*Qualquer célula mais organizada coloca um risco claro de precipitação convectivo-orográfica excessiva (>150mm/6h) e rajadas localmente severas até 100-130km.h.*

*4f08h----4f20h*
Após a frente fria, um regime convectivo estabelece-se  num ambiente de ar frio em altura e ventos fracos de W á superfície, sendo mais intensos em altura com a margem do jet polar presente aos 500-300hpa.
Espera-se portanto um ambiente de shear moderado que suportará algumas células organizadas com risco de precipitação localmente moderada/forte, granizo e talvez uma ou outra tromba marinha.

Devido ao vento em geral fraco nos níveis baixos/médios não espero condições favoráveis nem a rajadas severas nem a efeito orográfico significativo.
No entanto uma célula mais forte com granizo ou de tromba marinha associada poderá levar a um evento localizado de ventos fortes e danos por granizo.

*Durante a noite de 4f e dia de 5f*mentem-se um regime de aguaceiros que lentamente vão sucumbindo devido á aproximação de um anticiclone vindo de oeste.


----------



## icewoman (10 Dez 2013 às 13:09)

stormy disse:


> Boas..
> 
> Desculpas ao pessoal da RAM pelo atraso...não me foi possível fazer esta analise mais cedo..
> 
> ...





boa tarde, apesar de ser uma analise, o "pior" ou o pico da preciptacao /vento/..será a partir das 21h ate ás 03h


----------



## marco_antonio (10 Dez 2013 às 13:49)

vai ser rijo,julgo que teremos alguns estragos.Boa análise caro stormy


----------



## Agreste (10 Dez 2013 às 19:17)

Jorge_scp disse:


> Já parece certo que se estabelecerá um padrão no Atlântico Norte de uma forte corrente zonal a partir da próxima semana. Não é a melhor sinóptica para PT continental ver muita chuva, mas já é um upgrade relativamente ao que temos tido ultimamente.



O modelo europeu está sozinho mas mostra-nos uma frente importante a varrer o país nos dias 20-21 fruto da zonal neste modelo ser mais baixa que no GFS.


----------



## Agreste (10 Dez 2013 às 19:32)

Já devem ter reparado que o modelo europeu eliminou os quadros de precipitação após as +120h e retirou os passos de 12h em 12h. Só mostra os quadros +24h, +48h, +72h, +96h e +120h mas pela maneira como as isobaras se retorcem no quadro das +240h percebe-se que a frente é importante.


----------



## Célia Salta (10 Dez 2013 às 21:27)

A chuva esta numa de anselmo ralph     [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=whH2oDg28-k"]Anselmo Ralph - NÃ£o Me Toca - YouTube[/ame]

 Anda lá please....


----------



## necman (10 Dez 2013 às 21:58)




----------



## Norther (12 Dez 2013 às 01:03)

Sexta parece que vai ocorrer aguaceiros pelo Norte e centro do país, não vai ser grande quantidade mas ja é melhor que nada com temperaturas mais elevadas devido ao fluxo de sul.


----------



## james (12 Dez 2013 às 12:17)

Bom dia , colegas do forum .

Segundo a previsao dos proximos 10 dias parece cada vez mais consistente uma mudanca de padrao no Norte .

Ja aqui tinha dito em novembro que o tempo seco e frio duraria ate meados de dezembro no Norte .


----------



## stormy (13 Dez 2013 às 02:31)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Novembro 2013*

Boas noites..

Esta 6f será um dia com possibilidade de alguma actividade convectiva dispersa e pouco frequente.

*Sinóptica*

Em altura uma short wave aprofunda-se a oeste de PT continental com uma bolsa de vorticidade que se desprende e percorre o litoral de norte para sul, entrando no golfo de cadiz na noite para Sabado.

Associado a esta perturbação em altura os modelos colocam algum forçamento dinâmico.

Á superfície, a rede WU detecta agora pelas 02h uma frente quente a entrar pelo litoral, com dew>15ºC a emergir do Atlantico pela região de Lisboa.
Amanhã este ar marítimo subtropical continuará a penetrar o território, nomeadamente região centro e sul, á frente de uma frente fria que se desloca vinda de NW.

A presença de ar relativamente frio em altura e de ar razoavelmente energético á sfc deverá, com alguma ajuda do (fraco) aquecimento diurno, gerar algumas centenas, talvez perto de 500J/Kg de CAPE na camada limite do sector pré frontal e ao longo da frente em si.

O ambiente caracterizado por forçamento dinâmico instabilidade marginal deverá ser favorável á génese de alguns focos convectivos, nomeadamente ao longo da costa e em porções do interior sul.

A circulação em altura será fraca de W, resultando em shear será fraco (<20kts) e unidirecional...pelo que o modo convectivo será pouco organizado, com células de caracter pulsante e em broken line ao longo da frente.
Ainda assim devido ao ambiente húmido há condições para alguns aguaceiros pontualmente moderados/fortes.







Cinzento
- Aguaceiros e possibilidade de trovoada.


----------



## Zapiao (14 Dez 2013 às 01:08)

Dia sereno por aqui colega Stormy, avista-se chuva a partir de 3ª feira


----------



## stormy (14 Dez 2013 às 01:46)

Zapiao disse:


> Dia sereno por aqui colega Stormy, avista-se chuva a partir de 3ª feira



Sim, hoje a previsão apontava para apenas alguns focos convectivos pouco activos e dispersos, confirmou-se em parte do Alentejo litoral e Algarve e litoral norte e centro, mas nem chegou a haver actividade electrica com essa convecção, só alguns aguaceiros pontualmente moderados.

3f teremos uma frente, mas ainda falta tempo...veremos o que fazem os modelos


----------



## Aurélio (14 Dez 2013 às 17:55)

Para o pessoal que pensa em viajar ter verdadeiramente conhecimento daquilo que está previsto pelos modelos podem ver a seguinte imagem ...

Olhando á imagem pode constatar uma clara divisão no Hemisfério Norte com uma circulação zonal bem vincada tradicional de uma padrão de NAO+ ou NAO neutra. Releva também um Vortice Polar bem vincada e com clara separação de camadas de ar (mais quente a sul e mais fria a norte). Este tem sido o padrão tipico que temos tido e que provavelmente poderá continuar ainda que não seja de descurar em especial mais proximo ou depois do Natal que uma intensificação dessa zonal com uma depressão mais forte faça descer essa circulação até latitudes mais a sul.
Com essa imagem que mostrei até porque uma imagem vale mais do que mil palavras, como se diz, teriamos uma consoada mais molhada para o litoral norte e centro sendo que o Algarve seria a melhor região para se estar !




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## algarvio1980 (15 Dez 2013 às 22:37)

Segundo os modelos, parece-me que este mês vai ser bastante seco, tirando alguma chuva prevista entre 3ª feira e 5ª feira, depois a previsão é novamente de AA, já não mostra o cenário previsto pela altura do natal com chuva. Por este andar, Dezembro pode acabar com seca severa no Algarve, porque a precipitação é bastante residual até ao final do ano, dificilmente chegará aos 30 mm/40 mm este mês, pelo Algarve.


----------



## trovoadas (16 Dez 2013 às 13:12)

A partir de amanhã as melhores hipóteses de precipitação são para as regiões Norte e Centro, sendo que para o Sul será tudo muito residual e isto na previsão até ao fim do ano.
Mesmo para o Norte onde as quantidades previstas são as maiores, são apenas "aguaceiros" face ao que estão habituados e ao normal para a época.
Ao que tudo indica amanhã a precipitação será no geral fraca em todo o território com acumulados muito pequenos. Para Quinta-feira teremos a melhor frente com bastante precipitação a Norte e Centro e desfazendo-se tudo nas regiões mais a Sul. Para o dia de Natal há a hipótese de uma outra frente  atingir essencialmente as regiões Norte e Centro. 

A zonal tenderá a ficar bastante a Norte e até mais do que ao Sul já costuma ser favorável. Tanto AA e depois ainda nos vai sair um mês "desvairado" na rifa...


----------



## Brito (16 Dez 2013 às 18:25)

Boas, acho que la para o final do mês inicio de janeiro vao haver surpresas


----------



## Snifa (16 Dez 2013 às 20:18)

Boas noites, 

segundo o IPMA:


*Previsão de longo prazo  - Previsão mensal - 16 dez. 2013 a 12 jan. 2014
*

*Precipitação e temperatura acima do normal*

*Na precipitação total semanal prevêem-se valores acima do normal, para todo o território a norte do sistema montanhoso Montejunto-Estrela, na semana 16/12 a 22/12, previsão que se extende a todo o território na semana de 23/12 a 29/12.* Nas semanas 30/02 a 05/01 e de 06/01 a 12/01 não é possível identificar a existência de sinal estatisticamente significativo.

Na temperatura média semanal prevêem-se valores acima do normal, para todo o território, na semana 16/12 a 22/12 e apenas para a faixa interior do território, na semana de 23/12 a 29/12. Nas semanas 30/02 a 05/01 e de 06/01 a 12/01 não é possível identificar a existência de sinal estatisticamente significativo

IPMA, I.P.. 2013-12-09

http://www.ipma.pt//pt/otempo/prev.longo.prazo/mensal/index.jsp?page=prev_502013.html


----------



## David sf (16 Dez 2013 às 20:56)

Depois do "quase nada" de amanhã, começa-se a desenhar a primeira frente atlântica a sério desde finais de outubro, que atravessaria o território de Portugal continental na madrugada/ manhã de 5ª feira. Segue o acumulado previsto pelo GFS até à meia-noite de 6ª feira, sendo que quase toda a precipitação seria originada por essa frente e o seu pós-frontal:






Acresce que a frente fria viria acompanhada de bastante frio em altitude o que causaria o primeiro nevão a sério no alto da Serra da Estrela e alguns aguaceiros de neve a cotas não tão altas (1000 - 1200 m) no pós frontal.

O longo prazo está também relativamente consolidado (neste momento há unanimidade entre os três modelos credíveis que chegam às 240 horas, GFS, ECMWF e GEM), com um período anticiclónico entre sexta-feira e a véspera de Natal, sendo que a partir desse dia o fluxo zonal desceria bastante de latitude induzindo uma corrente de oeste húmida, que seria o padrão dominante para a quadra festiva. Como tal, é neste momento bastante provável que o período entre o Natal e o Ano Novo seja marcado por bastante chuva no Norte do país e alguma precipitação no Sul, com vento e ondulação forte e temperaturas amenas para a época.


----------



## frusko (17 Dez 2013 às 10:30)

Brito disse:


> Boas, acho que la para o final do mês inicio de janeiro vao haver surpresas


posso saber onde viste isso obrigado


----------



## Aurélio (17 Dez 2013 às 10:40)

Ele não viu em lado nenhum, apenas seguiu a tendencia mostrada pelos modelos, que parece que nos próximos teremos uma zonal fortissima em latitudes mais a norte com pressões por vezes na ordem dos 950 Mb na zona da Escocia, Gales e Irlanda que deverão provocar ventos ciclónicos e mar extremamente perigoso, alguns modelos cavam as depressões de forma impressionante enquanto que aqui parece que estaremos bastante pendentes do quanto cavem essas depressões para desgastar a circulação anticiclónica por estas bandas.

Olhandos aos modelos de hoje o GFS parece ser dos mais optimistas no que toca a uma mudança de padrão !


----------



## frusko (17 Dez 2013 às 11:23)

Aurélio disse:


> Ele não viu em lado nenhum, apenas seguiu a tendencia mostrada pelos modelos, que parece que nos próximos teremos uma zonal fortissima em latitudes mais a norte com pressões por vezes na ordem dos 950 Mb na zona da Escocia, Gales e Irlanda que deverão provocar ventos ciclónicos e mar extremamente perigoso, alguns modelos cavam as depressões de forma impressionante enquanto que aqui parece que estaremos bastante pendentes do quanto cavem essas depressões para desgastar a circulação anticiclónica por estas bandas.
> 
> Olhandos aos modelos de hoje o GFS parece ser dos mais optimistas no que toca a uma mudança de padrão !



ok muito obrigado pela explicaçao como pos pensava que se referia a neve quando falava em surpresas


----------



## ELJICUATRO (17 Dez 2013 às 12:15)

David sf disse:


> Depois do "quase nada" de amanhã, começa-se a desenhar a primeira frente atlântica a sério desde finais de outubro, que atravessaria o território de Portugal continental na madrugada/ manhã de 5ª feira. Segue o acumulado previsto pelo GFS até à meia-noite de 6ª feira, sendo que quase toda a precipitação seria originada por essa frente e o seu pós-frontal:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bom dia Caro David sf,

De facto entre esta 4ª e 5ªFeira iremos receber alguma precipitação por estas bandas com acumulados interessantes mas nada fora do normal para esta região já habituada. 

É verdade que será um bom nevão na nossa Serra Da Estrela mas também será um excelente nevão nas serras altas do Norte de Espanha onde a cota de neve (Galiza) no pós-frontal na 5ªFeira pode perfeitamente chegar aos 800-900m!!!  

Cmps.


----------



## Lightning (17 Dez 2013 às 12:22)

David sf disse:


>



David onde é que se consegue uma imagem com essa resolução? Sei que é do Meteociel mas podias colocar aqui o link sff?


----------



## algarvio1980 (17 Dez 2013 às 13:02)

Lightning disse:


> David onde é que se consegue uma imagem com essa resolução? Sei que é do Meteociel mas podias colocar aqui o link sff?



Lightning, o link principal é este http://www.meteociel.fr/modeles/gfs/espagne/precipitations/3h.htm depois tens uma panóplia de opções é só escolheres o que quiseres.


----------



## AndréFrade (17 Dez 2013 às 13:21)

Em Accu. Précipitations, encontras  3º opção na horizontal.


----------



## Snifa (17 Dez 2013 às 14:07)

Acumulações importantes de precipitação, em especial no NW , total acumulado até ás 192 h:


----------



## stormy (17 Dez 2013 às 14:35)

Snifa disse:


> Acumulações importantes de precipitação, em especial no NW , total acumulado até ás 192 h:



Muita agua orográfica e estratiforme...a dinâmica convectiva deverá limitar-se ao pos frontal na 5f.

No centro/sul o panorama é diferente e a frente deverá mostrar-se bastante activa na manhã e até meio da tarde de 5f, com convecção embebida pontualmente forte.


----------



## Lightning (17 Dez 2013 às 15:25)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Lightning, o link principal é este http://www.meteociel.fr/modeles/gfs/espagne/precipitations/3h.htm depois tens uma panóplia de opções é só escolheres o que quiseres.





AndréFrade disse:


> Em Accu. Précipitations, encontras  3º opção na horizontal.



Obrigado  mais um link para os favoritos


----------



## stormy (17 Dez 2013 às 17:30)

Para o dia de 5f....

*Sinoptica*

Á superfície uma massa de ar subtropical ( dew>15ºC) entra por PT continental á frente  de uma frente fria.

Em altura um vigoroso cavado aproxima-se de NW e aprofunda-se, cruzando o território.

Espera-se que durante a madrugada a frente fria cruze a região norte e boa parte do centro, antes de começar a ocorrer uma interacção mais efectiva com a perturbação em altura.
Como tal não se espera grande actividade frontal na região norte, estando apenas prevista alguma actividade pós-frontal em geral não muito intensa.

*No centro e em especial sul a situação é distinta*.
A frente fria deverá activar-se pouco a norte de Lisboa, mantendo um rumo a SE.
A aproximação do cavado ( ar frio em altura) deverá criar alguma instabilidade, mas o que é de realçar é o forçamento dinâmico modelado...bastante violento!

Igualmente de referir é a dinamização do fluxo  tanto ao longo da margem frontal nos níveis baixos/médios como na periferia do forte jet polar nos níveis altos.

Os modelos sugerem mesmo que em resposta ao forçamento, uma pequena bolsa depressionária poderia surgir nos níveis baixos/médios pelo vale do Tejo-alto Alentejo, resultando numa potenciação da convergência á sfc e do mid level jet pré frontal.

Em suma estamos perante um ambiente de forte shear ( DLS>60kts) e forçamento mas o CAPE modelado é fraco devido a uma imperfeita justaposição entre o ar frio em altura e o ar quente á superfície, assim como ao fraco aquecimento diurno.

É no entanto de esperar que o CAPE fraco seja em parte compensado pela dinâmica, pelo que se espera que surjam algumas células, eventualmente de topos baixos.
Neste tipo de ambiente qualquer célula poder-se-há tornar organizada, a orientação da convergência pré frontal face ao fluxo médio indica que poderemos ter um corredor de actividade convectiva ( tipo broken line) com as células a mover-se de SW para NE junto á frente.

Assim sendo  há alguma possibilidade de um evento de training, com células isoladas que poderão evoluir adquirindo caracter supercelular....precipitação excessiva, rajadas e granizo serão o risco mais relevante, mas não se pode excluir um tornado fraco no interior do baixo Alentejo, onde o shear será mais rotacional por efeito de atrito e poderemos ter algum aquecimento diurno da camada superficial proporcionando um pouco mais de low level CAPE.



Por este motivo lanço um nível amarelo por possibilidade de um evento severo pontual.
Caso os modelos aumentem significativamente o CAPE poderá ser necessária uma reavaliação.








Cinzento
- Aguaceiros e possibilidade de trovoada

Amarelo
- Aguaceiros e possibilidade de trovoada
- Precip. localmente excessiva
- Rajadas ( ~80km.h)
- Granizo


----------



## Brito (17 Dez 2013 às 19:10)

frusko disse:


> ok muito obrigado pela explicaçao como pos pensava que se referia a neve quando falava em surpresas



Boas, sim referia-me especialmente a circulação zonal descer em latitude, trazendo tempo tempestuoso, e mais... parece-me que para a altura do natal, a corrente de jacto tende também a descer de latitude, havendo possibilidade de neve a cotas medias....a ver vamos


----------



## Snifa (17 Dez 2013 às 20:18)

Avisos do IPMA:

uma grande parte do País a amarelo, de referir que para os distritos de *Viana do Castelo*,* Braga* , *Vila Real*, *Porto*, *Aveiro *e *Viseu*, o aviso também inclui chuva e aguaceiros por vezes fortes:






Nos restantes distritos, o aviso tem a ver com ondulação e vento Forte.

http://www.ipma.pt/pt/


----------



## ACalado (18 Dez 2013 às 09:31)

O IPMA pifou de vez, enganaram-se certamente, colocam neve para Castelo Branco e Aguaceiros para as Penhas da Saúde. 






[/url]
free photo upload[/IMG]


----------



## supercell (18 Dez 2013 às 09:52)

Vai descarregar bem aqui no Litoral Norte.


----------



## Aurélio (18 Dez 2013 às 10:42)

Bom dia, olhando aos modelos em ambos parece-me nestas runs das 00h que a zonal aparece mais a norte do que o modelado no dia de ontem, para além de ter tirado alguma precipitação mais forte da norte, enquanto que aqui a sul apenas indicam chuviscos nestas runs ....

Nas proximas saídas tanto podem voltar a colocar a zonal (falo para a altura do Natal) mais a norte ou mais a sul, sendo que a precipitação aqui mais a sul dependerá disso ....

Mesmo aqui para Quinta Feira as condições já foram mais favoráveis, do que no dia de hoje !


----------



## Snifa (18 Dez 2013 às 10:45)

Previsão da precipitação acumulada até ás 07:00 de amanhã:









de referir que, mais lá para a frente, a run das 6 z mostra bastante chuva a Norte, ainda falta bastante tempo, uma véspera de Natal chuvosa e com ventos fortes:






Segundo as previsões irá estabelecer-se uma corrente de Oeste/Sudoeste bastante intensa, com a passagem de sucessivos sistemas frontais


----------



## Lightning (18 Dez 2013 às 15:27)

Expliquem-me uma coisa que não compreendo...

Carta com as previsões de rajadas de vento a 10 metros de altura, valores expressos em nós. 

1 nó = 1,85 km/h

Na carta observam-se valores de 55 a 60 nós para algumas zonas do litoral centro. Considerando os 60 nós, 60 x 1,85 = 111 km/h.

Possibilidade de rajadas de 111 km/h? O IM só fala até 75 km/h... 

Qual a fiabilidade desta carta abaixo?


----------



## rozzo (18 Dez 2013 às 15:52)

Lightning disse:


> Qual a fiabilidade desta carta?




Realmente os valores em nós não fazem sentido assumindo como sendo da escala de cores. Mas penso que é erro de interpretação do texto da legenda, que está pouco explícita.
Pelos valores eu dou o palpite que as cores do mapa estão em km/h, e a legenda a dizer nós se refere apenas às barbelas, em que cada traço completo corresponde a 10 nós. Sendo assim acho que batem certos os valores das duas visualizações.


----------



## supercell (18 Dez 2013 às 16:15)

Quais são as prespetivas para as próximas horas no continente?  ?


----------



## stormy (18 Dez 2013 às 16:34)

*::::update::::*

*Para o litoral norte e centro, nomeadamente a norte de Lisboa, as condições simuladas pelo GFS12z parecem mais favoraveis a alguma convecção mais intensa no periodo pós frontal*.

A advecção maritima + aquecimento diurno deverão gerar instabilidade com células que vão evoluir numa forte corrente de NW presente entre a sfc e os 700hpa no seio do eixo do cavado.

O mais plausivel é haver uma ou duas linhas de células alinhadas com o eixo de maior frio em altura, numa posição imediatamente a oeste do maximo de subsidencia presente no sector W da circualção em altura.

As células, dado o ar polar mais seco em altura terão condições para gerar fortes correntes descendentes, que ao interagir com a corrente forte de NW nos niveis baixos/médios poderão gerar algumas rajadas até 80-100km.h.
As condições tambem se apresentam favoraveis a granizo, localmente forte.

Por estes motivos parece-me seguro arriscar um nivel amarelo.

No resto do centro/sul, alguns aguaceiros deverão desenvolver-se, mas haverá menos frio em altura o que deverá limitar a instabilidade.






Cinzento
- Aguaceiros e possibilidade de trovoada.

Amarelo
- Aguaceiros e possibilidade de trovoada
- Rajadas
- Granizo


*Esta informação complementa o post de ontem*,
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/seguim...odelos-dezembro-2013-a-7399-6.html#post402989

Não faço alterações ao nivel amarelo lançado para o centro/sul por possibilidade de convecção severa ao longo da frente.


----------



## ACalado (18 Dez 2013 às 18:44)

A superfície frontal irá começar a produzir os seus efeitos nas próximas horas, inicialmente nas regiões do litoral Norte estendendo-se durante a noite ao interior centro. Inicialmente a precipitação será sob a forma de chuva na Torre mas com a entrada de ar frio no pós-frontal as temperaturas vão descer e essa chuva passará bruscamente a neve o que poderá deixar alguma acumulação a cotas acima dos 1700m, com o passar do dia a cota de neve vai descer podendo chegar mesmo perto dos 900m/1000m mas ai haverá uma diminuição da precipitação.


----------



## Norther (19 Dez 2013 às 01:28)

Se se confirmar esta precipitação ate pode borrifar bem a serra, veremos o que nos reserva no pós frontal


----------



## stormy (19 Dez 2013 às 05:02)

A oeste o cavado vai-se aproximando, e de NW a frente fria avança sob a massa de ar subtropical vinda do Atlantico...

Nos últimos minutos a frente fria começou a ganhar actividade, e á medida que interage com a perturbação em altura deverá continuar a organizar-se, com alguma possibilidade de um evento severo localizado ( como discutido nos posts anteriores) nomeadamente ao nível de rajadas e precip forte.






A frente deverá varrer o resto do território até chegar a VRSA pelas 13h aproximadamente.

Á medida que ela passa, estabelece-se um regime pos frontal, com convecção que poderá ser mais forte no litoral norte e centro.


----------



## supercell (19 Dez 2013 às 09:55)

O Sat24 já apresenta algumas descargas elétricas ali para a Galiza e uma na zona de Vila Real. 

http://www.sat24.com/pt/sp?ir=true

Qual é a probabilidade de termos trovoadas no pós-frontal?


----------



## Kaparoger (19 Dez 2013 às 12:06)

Boas  

Qual é a previsão para domingo da parte da manha para Coimbra?? Muita chuva?? 

Temos um circuito de BTT e gostava de saber se fosse possível!!


----------



## miguel (19 Dez 2013 às 12:08)

Kaparoger disse:


> Boas
> 
> Qual é a previsão para domingo da parte da manha para Coimbra?? Muita chuva??
> 
> Temos um circuito de BTT e gostava de saber se fosse possível!!



Domingo está previsto por essa zona chuva mais concentrada durante a madrugada até inicio da manha depois muito pouca ou nenhuma durante o dia!!


----------



## Kaparoger (19 Dez 2013 às 12:19)

miguel disse:


> Domingo está previsto por essa zona chuva mais concentrada durante a madrugada até inicio da manha depois muito pouca ou nenhuma durante o dia!!





Muito obrigado


----------



## Célia Salta (19 Dez 2013 às 16:17)

Boas o que será de esperar para a semana na minha zona???


----------



## miguel (19 Dez 2013 às 16:39)

celia salta disse:


> Boas o que será de esperar para a semana na minha zona???



Chuva um pouco por toda a semana sendo o dia mais gravoso o dia 24 terça feira


----------



## miguel (19 Dez 2013 às 16:40)

Kaparoger disse:


> Muito obrigado



É melhor ir acompanhando os modelos porque esse dia tanto anda a alterar a chuva apenas de madrugada como a apanhar ainda a manha se poder alterar para a tarde melhor


----------



## Célia Salta (19 Dez 2013 às 16:43)

miguel disse:


> Chuva um pouco por toda a semana sendo o dia mais gravoso o dia 24 terça feira



Obrigado


----------



## 15rafa (19 Dez 2013 às 16:49)

Quero saber qual a Temperatura presente na Torre?


----------



## MSantos (19 Dez 2013 às 16:56)

15rafa disse:


> Quero saber qual a Temperatura presente na Torre?



Quer saber os dados meteo da Torre (Serra da Estrela)?

Estão aqui: http://www.meteocovilha.com/dados-torre


----------



## david 6 (19 Dez 2013 às 16:57)

15rafa disse:


> Quero saber qual a Temperatura presente na Torre?



é de -3.3ºC 

http://www.meteocovilha.com/dados-torre


----------



## AndréFrade (19 Dez 2013 às 17:05)

Bem a próxima semana deverá ser bem chuvosa, com especial atenção para Terça-Feira precisamente véspera de natal. Vamos acompanhando.


----------



## david 6 (19 Dez 2013 às 17:12)

AndréFrade disse:


> Bem a próxima semana deverá ser bem chuvosa, com especial atenção para Terça-Feira precisamente véspera de natal. Vamos acompanhando.



exacto era o que ia dizer, parece que vamos ter uma véspera de natal bem animada


----------



## Norther (19 Dez 2013 às 18:29)

É muito bem vinda mas na madrugada do dia 25 podia dar uma trégua, é que aqui a madrugada de natal é passada junto ao madeiro.


----------



## AndréFrade (19 Dez 2013 às 18:33)

O ECMWF cada vez melhora mais para o natal !!


----------



## quim_mane (19 Dez 2013 às 19:00)

Ok, já sabemos que para 24 e 25 teremos precipitação.
E a temperatura, como vai?

É que eu terei de ir para terras altas e andar entre elas e estradas com neve não seriam muito bem vindas


----------



## MicaMito (19 Dez 2013 às 23:15)

estive a ver as previsões e elas apontam para terça-feira ocorrer muito vento os mais entendidos aqui acham que vai melhor ou manter-se este cenário?


----------



## Zapiao (19 Dez 2013 às 23:56)

Recebi um aviso nao oficial a falar em tempestade para o dia 24 ........


----------



## Aristocrata (20 Dez 2013 às 01:20)

Para já parece-me um pouco prematuro falar em "tempestade".

O que para já se intui dos modelos meteorológicos é uma entrada de Oeste\NO, com um núcleo depressionário a passar bem longe (norte das *ilhas britânicas - aí sim, poderá falar-se de tempestade*), com isóbaras bem próximas no norte da península ibérica, que nos trará bastante vento e bastante precipitação, mas é cedo para falar em valores.
A situação não está bem definida, embora haja concordância que teremos uma situação típica de inverno, com um misto de chuva\vento que poderá ser desagradável na quadra festiva para quem andar fora de casa.
Com a ISO 0 aqui à porta, e para os amantes de neve, a Serra da Estrela deverá ter uma quadra festiva (Natal\ano novo) bastante favorável ao elemento branco.

Prognóstico GFS para as 00h (UTC) de 25 de dezembro:


----------



## boneli (20 Dez 2013 às 02:02)

Boa noite.
Depois deste pequeno evento de chuva e frio, começo a olhar para o inicio da próxima semana. 
Bem não é que esteja preocupado porque eventos destes apesar de não acontecerem todos os dias, de vez enquanto vêm nos visitando,  mas se olhar-mos com atenção para Terça-feira a quantidade de chuva que nos aguarda aqui para o Norte mete respeito.
Vamos esperar pelo que os modelos mostram durante o fim de semana.
Também parece que a próxima semana vai ser tipicamente invernosa com chuva abundante.

A ver vamos
Continuação de uma boa noite


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (20 Dez 2013 às 07:41)

Neste momento o modelo Europeu aponta para neve no dia de Natal a cotas baixas, 600m para dia 25. 

http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/prediccion/municipios/vilardevos-id32091

Terei um White Christmas?


----------



## Scuderia (20 Dez 2013 às 08:12)

Esta ultima saida do GFS esta no ponto  para Montalegre


----------



## Snifa (20 Dez 2013 às 10:19)

Véspera de Natal com bastante chuva , em especial a Norte/NW.






Uma frente bastante activa associada a uma depressão muito cavada, que também produziria ventos fortes de SW.

Não me admiraria se certas zonas do Minho/Douro Litoral acumulassem mais de 50/60 mm em 24 horas.


----------



## dlourenco (20 Dez 2013 às 12:18)

Scuderia disse:


> Esta ultima saida do GFS esta no ponto  para Montalegre



Scuderia em que site consultas essas tabelas? Cumprimentos


----------



## CptRena (20 Dez 2013 às 12:30)

dlourenco disse:


> Scuderia em que site consultas essas tabelas? Cumprimentos



Nos meteogramas do meteopt.com.
Em vez de modo gráfico, selecionas o modo texto, no formulário.

Ou então usas um link directo em que só tens que colocar as coordenadas para o sítio que quiseres. Dou o exemplo para o Caramulo:

http://www.meteopt.com/modelos/mete...n=-8.194856643676758&lang=pt&type=txt&units=m


----------



## Zapiao (20 Dez 2013 às 14:16)

Acham que a seu tempo o ipma vai lançar avisos ? Parece ser uma situaçao um pouco grave devido á quantidade de precipitaçao e vento.


----------



## AndréFrade (20 Dez 2013 às 14:23)

Zapiao disse:


> Acham que a seu tempo o ipma vai lançar avisos ? Parece ser uma situaçao um pouco grave devido á quantidade de precipitaçao e vento.



Avisos vão ser lançados com certeza. Apostava em laranja em algumas regiões do País para Terça. Vamos ver.


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Dez 2013 às 14:29)

A confirma-se as actuais previsões não tenho duvidas disso.
Espero um bom acumulado.
Falando no vento, aqui na minha zona (Cascais) a situação pode ser um pouco complicada, acredito  que possam ser registadas  rajadas em torno dos 90 km/h,enfim, é acompanhar a situação.
O estado do mar também deve merecer a devida atenção, vai estar um dia meio agreste, mas nada do outro mundo.


----------



## MicaMito (20 Dez 2013 às 15:39)

ja agora o que quer dizer v.850hPa? já andei a ver no forum e não achei nada sobre as terminologias!


----------



## vitamos (20 Dez 2013 às 15:48)

MicaMito disse:


> ja agora o que quer dizer v.850hPa? já andei a ver no forum e não achei nada sobre as terminologias!



v850hPa, equivale à velocidade do vento à altitude em que a pressão é igual a 850hPa. Esta altitude é variável correspondendo, de uma forma geral e em média, a cerca de 1500m de altitude.


----------



## Ruipedroo (20 Dez 2013 às 15:57)

Zapiao disse:


> Acham que a seu tempo o ipma vai lançar avisos ? Parece ser uma situaçao um pouco grave devido á quantidade de precipitaçao e vento.



Penso que o IPMA não vai hesitar em emitir pelo menos um aviso laranja. Ainda é cedo para falarmos em valores e na severidade do evento mas só o facto de ser na véspera de Natal já é um bom motivo para as pessoas ficarem alertadas e com devida antecedência. Mas vamos acompanhar.


----------



## ferreira5 (20 Dez 2013 às 16:02)

As serras do Norte e Centro deverão acordar pintadas de branco no dia de Natal!!


----------



## Célia Salta (20 Dez 2013 às 16:10)

ferreira5 disse:


> As serras do Norte e Centro deverão acordar pintadas de branco no dia de Natal!!



A de que cotas será de esperar neve?


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (20 Dez 2013 às 16:14)

MeteoGalicia sem medo de se "molhar":

O tempo para as vindeiras xornadas virá claramente marcado polos ventos intensos de compoñente oeste causados pola presenza de profundas borrascas que se irán formando ao norte de Galicia. As frontes entrarán sucesivamente ao longo deste periodo, con chuvias puntualmente intensas e periodos menos chuviosos pero máis fríos entre o paso das fronte, *como sucederá o día de Nadal, que será frío e con chuvascos de neve*. 



MeteoGalicia segue o GFS.

*Actualização AEMET:*

Al final del lunes, un nuevo frente atlántico bastante activo llegará a Galicia, atravesando la Península y Baleares, durante el martes y miércoles. El lunes por la tarde producirá lluvias moderadas en Galicia, que se desplazarán durante el martes a buena parte de la Península y, probablemente, el miércoles al área mediterránea, incluyendo Baleares, Ceuta y Melilla. Las precipitaciones serán más intensas y persistentes en la mitad occidental peninsular y, por el contrario, más débiles en los litorales del este. Las precipitaciones del martes serán, en su mayoría, en forma de lluvia pues la cota de nieve es probable que esté en torno a los 1500 m, descendiendo al final del día hasta aproximadamente los 1200 m en el noroeste. Sin embargo, el miércoles *la cota de nieve descenderá hasta unos 700 m en el noroeste y centro peninsular y 900 m en el sur,* este y Baleares; por lo que, este día en el centro y norte de la Península, las precipitaciones, aunque más débiles que el martes, serán en buena parte en forma de nieve. El viento soplará del SW, moderado a fuerte con rachas muy fuertes, comenzando el lunes por la tarde en el litoral noroeste de Galicia y trasladándose, durante el martes y miércoles, a la vez que girará al W con el paso del frente, al resto de la Península, Ceuta, Melilla y Baleares. En Canarias, tiempo estable con vientos flojos a moderados del E y NE.


----------



## MicaMito (20 Dez 2013 às 17:01)

vitamos disse:


> v850hPa, equivale à velocidade do vento à altitude em que a pressão é igual a 850hPa. Esta altitude é variável correspondendo, de uma forma geral e em média, a cerca de 1500m de altitude.



obrigado pensei que este valor corresponde-se ao valor de rajada!estava a ficar assustado!


----------



## Mr. Neves (20 Dez 2013 às 17:23)

Bom esta saída do GFS deve ser de sonho, como é que eu a uma altitude de 290m posso ver neve, quando a altitude da mesma prevista às 120h, segundo o modelo de texto é de 850m?


----------



## vitamos (20 Dez 2013 às 17:33)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Bom esta saída do GFS deve ser de sonho, como é que eu a uma altitude de 290m posso ver neve, quando a altitude da mesma prevista às 120h, segundo o modelo de texto é de 850m?



Vai para aí uma grande confusão não? Neste momento as cotas estão mesmo a +/- 800/900m pelo que a 300m neste momento pela previsão é impossível.


----------



## Mr. Neves (20 Dez 2013 às 17:45)

vitamos disse:


> Vai para aí uma grande confusão não? Neste momento as cotas estão mesmo a +/- 800/900m pelo que a 300m neste momento pela previsão é impossível.



Confusão? Acho que não... Eu só achei impossível esta previsão, porque eu estou a 290m e o modelo que prevê cotas de 850m, dá acumulação aqui para a Tondela.

Confuso está o GFS.


----------



## vitamos (20 Dez 2013 às 17:48)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Confusão? Acho que não... Eu só achei impossível esta previsão, porque eu estou a 290m e o modelo que prevê cotas de 850m, dá acumulação aqui para a Tondela.
> 
> Confuso está o GFS.



Que modelo dá acumulação de neve para Tondela? É impossível tal acontecer com essa cota...


----------



## rozzo (20 Dez 2013 às 17:57)

Sim, o output de neve acumulada no mapa do GFS (não confundir com a cota de neve que está nos meteogramas!) é um pouco estranho. Não só nos mapas que temos no portal, como em outros sites (p.ex. weatheronline). Nunca entendi muito bem porquê. 
Atenção que ainda assim há um detalhe importante, a altitude na malha do modelo não é igual à real, é muito grosseira, por isso pode haver pontos onde na realidade a altitude é p.ex 400m, e na malha do modelo a altitude é 800m, e por isso na malha do modelo aí aparecer queda de neve no solo, que na realidade não vai acontecer pois o local está mais baixo. Isto é particularmente válido em zonas montanhosas com vales, onde naturalmente o modelo não "vê" tal detalhe.
Ainda assim, não explica totalmente os mapas relativos a neve que se vê dos outputs do GFS. Não sei se será mesmo do produto por eles disponibilizado ou por alguma falha nas representações, mas é estranho pois acontece em todos os sites que mostram mapas deste produto do GFS.

Aqui vai o exemplo do mesmo mapa apresentado no Weatheronline, exactamente a mesma coisa. 







De qualquer forma, um produto interessante, mas só mais em cima do acontecimento pois ainda não está disponível a tantas horas, é ver o rainfall/snowfall rate em mesoscalas, como o NAE, ou o EURO4, também disponível no Weatheronline, na secção Expert Charts. Aí a resolução é bem melhor e provavelmente esse problema relacionado com a orografia será atenuado.

Mas naturalmente, o exemplo dos vales, nem nesses modelos (malha perto dos 10km) será resolvido. Apenas falo em termos de mapas de neve.

Há sempre a opção sem ser em mapa, de ver os nossos meteogramas, e o seu produto da altitude da cota de neve. Pois essa cota de neve que apresentamos é calculada através de outro algoritmo não relacionado com esses mapas da neve do GFS.

Já agora, só para ter uma ideia, o perfil vertical do GFS para as coordenadas de Tondela às 120h:
  944.   547.    6.2    4.9   290.3     7.3
  925.   702.    5.0    2.8   294.2    13.3
  900.   924.    3.1    1.0   296.3    19.7
  850.  1385.   -0.5   -1.3   296.4    23.0
  800.  1866.   -3.9   -4.1   295.0    24.0
  750.  2373.   -7.3   -7.9   292.6    25.0
  700.  2906.  -11.0  -11.5   289.0    26.5
  650.  3471.  -14.8  -15.3   287.0    27.4
  600.  4073.  -19.0  -19.3   286.4    27.7
  550.  4714.  -23.4  -24.8   286.2    29.4
  500.  5405.  -27.9  -32.3   292.2    35.8


Mostra aquilo que referi, da altitude do solo no modelo naturalmente ser grosseira, e mais alta que a realidade (aproximadamente 550m). De qualquer forma, como dizia também, não explica o produto ter acumulação de neve, pois com este perfil dificilmente nevava abaixo dos 800/900m. Portanto também não me parece ser a explicação do problema. Se calhar é mesmo o produto que não é grande coisa, ou tem algum erro. Já há bastante tempo que ao olhar para mapas da neve acumulada do GFS deu para perceber que não vale a pena olhar. As cotas no meteograma são bastante mais fiáveis.


Para terminar, e porque é uma boa referência para perceber alguns "caprichos" do modelo (não este penso eu) fica um mapa que mostra com o GFS "vê" a Península Ibérica em termos de altitude, com o valor da altitude de cada ponto da sua grelha. Bem grosseiro como se pode ver:


----------



## Snifa (20 Dez 2013 às 17:57)

Sinceramente não creio que neve abaixo dos 800/900 metros, talvez um pouco menos durante os aguaceiros do pós frontal,não há assim tanto frio instalado nem á superfície nem em altitude, e não se esquecam que é uma entrada marítima, com precipitação é certo, mas a meu ver falta mais frio para nevar a cotas  mais baixas, assim, neve, só mesmo nos locais "habituais", que dada a quantidade de precipitação podem ganhar uma boa camada, Gerês, Marão, Estrela...entre outras


----------



## Fil (20 Dez 2013 às 18:02)

Isso é devido à resolução do modelo ser de apenas 0,5º. Dentro desses 0,5º pode haver uma grande variação de altitude mas nesse ponto da grelha na qual está incluída Tondela (assim como provavelmente zonas serranas de grande altitude) o GFS considera uma altitude fixa para fazer essa previsão da acumulação que deve ser bem superior aos 290 m de Tondela.


----------



## quim_mane (20 Dez 2013 às 18:16)

Lá se vão os madeiros nas terras que os têm
Lá se complicam as viagens

Especialmente eu que terei de fazer tanto no dia 24 com dia 25 viagens a cotas superiores aos 900 metros, sejam A24 como A25


----------



## ferreira5 (20 Dez 2013 às 18:19)

celia salta disse:


> A de que cotas será de esperar neve?



Para já diria 800-900 metros no centro e 700-800 no Norte isto é claro para dia 25.


----------



## Mr. Neves (20 Dez 2013 às 18:21)

vitamos disse:


> Que modelo dá acumulação de neve para Tondela? É impossível tal acontecer com essa cota...



É o GFS. Mas o Rozzo, explicou acima.


----------



## cfmm (20 Dez 2013 às 18:25)

Boas. Alguém me pode informar se amanhã há grande probabilidade de ocorrência de precipitação na zona de Lisboa?


----------



## miguel (20 Dez 2013 às 19:15)

cfmm disse:


> Boas. Alguém me pode informar se amanhã há grande probabilidade de ocorrência de precipitação na zona de Lisboa?



Amanha nem grande nem pequena  a probabilidade é 0!!


----------



## Snifa (20 Dez 2013 às 19:41)

Informação especial

Comunicado válido entre 2013-12-20 18:29:00 e 2013-12-26 23:59:00

Assunto: Natal húmido e frio

A passagem de sistemas frontais de atividade moderada ou forte pelo território de Portugal Continental, no período Natalício, até ao dia 26, irão originar precipitação, prevendo-se valores elevados de precipitação acumulada nos dias 24 e 25, em especial nas regiões do Norte e Centro.

Haverá queda de neve a partir do dia 23 nos locais mais elevados da serra da Estrela, e no final do dia 24 e no dia 25, há possibilidade de queda de neve nas terras altas do Norte e Centro. 

Nos dias 24 e 25, prevê-se uma intensificação do vento que soprará do quadrante sul forte e com rajadas, em especial no litoral e nas terras altas. 

A temperatura do ar registará valores baixos nos dias 21 e 22, subindo nos dias 23 e 24 e descendo significativamente no dia 25, sendo provável a formação de gelo e geada no interior das regiões Norte e Centro. 

Haverá formação de neblinas ou nevoeiros nos vales e terras baixas do interior e, nos dias 23 a 25, redução significativa da visibilidade devido a nevoeiro e precipitação mais provável nas terras altas.

http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/comunicados/index.jsp


----------



## camrov8 (20 Dez 2013 às 20:09)

será que algumas localidades vão ter um white cristmas


----------



## cfmm (20 Dez 2013 às 20:27)

miguel disse:


> Amanha nem grande nem pequena  a probabilidade é 0!!



Obrigada!


----------



## Brito (20 Dez 2013 às 20:45)

Boas
Certamente vamos ter uma quadra natalícia bastante interessante com muita 
Incerto é ainda o frio que vai entrar no dia 25, muitos pormenores ainda a acertar neste evento....para nevar a cotas baixas no dia de Natal, segundo estas ultimas saídas dos modelos, é necessário entrar mais frio em altura...o que parece provavel.. é ir acompanhando


----------



## jonekko (20 Dez 2013 às 20:46)

O Accuweather diz que o evento de 24 e 25 será uma "tempestade poderosa". Tem fiabilidade?

http://www.accuweather.com/en/weather-news/stormy-christmas-spain-france/21193761


----------



## Agreste (20 Dez 2013 às 22:00)

Não, acho que estão a exagerar. Tempestade foi o que tivemos em janeiro deste ano e que provocou bastantes estragos. Ainda que o vento possa provocar estragos nas redes aéreas de electricidade e telecomunicações portanto, pontualmente pode haver por aí Natais às escuras naqueles que não tiverem uma lareira.


----------



## Zapiao (21 Dez 2013 às 00:35)

jonekko disse:


> O Accuweather diz que o evento de 24 e 25 será uma "tempestade poderosa". Tem fiabilidade?]



Nem a pressao é baixa para isso.


----------



## Jorge_scp (21 Dez 2013 às 10:24)

Zapiao disse:


> Nem a pressao é baixa para isso.



Vai estar muito vento, sobretudo no litoral e terras altas. Não é o valor em si da pressão, mas sim o gradiente de pressão (a variação da pressão numa certa distância) que determina a existência de muito vento ou não. E o gradiente é muito grande entre o centro da depressão (930 hPa) e o AA a Sul (1030 hPa). Entre estes 2 sistemas a corrente é muito intensa, e ainda nos vais afectar. Não é um situação extrema de vento por cá, mas diria que as rajadas podem atingir cerca de 90 km/h nalguns locais.

Também interessante de acompanhar será o estado do mar. Primeiro *amanhã* de madrugada chegará um pulso de condulação de NW com cerca de *5 m de altura* com período muito elevado, resultante do grande centro depressionário no Atlântico Norte. Por cá, ainda temos uma situação anticiclónica apesar da chuva fraca que pode cair no litoral, mas com *ausência de vento*. Muito boas condições para quem quiser visitar a *Nazaré* e assisitir às famosas ondas gigantes, principalmente da parte da manhã, pois ao longo do dia a ondulação irá diminuir a sua altura.

Depois no resto da semana a ondulação continuará muito elevada, pois teremos uma área enorme no Oceano a ser afectada por ventos fortes (desde a Terra Nova à Europa). No dia de Natal pode chegar aos 7/8 metros na Costa Ocidental. Porém o vento forte que se fará sentir por cá tornará o mar mais tempestuoso e irregular, pelo que as condições para ondas gigantes na Nazaré não serão tão boas.


----------



## Snifa (21 Dez 2013 às 12:16)

Previsão da precipitação acumulada até às 114 horas:








http://www.meteociel.fr/modeles/gfs/espagne/accumulation-precipitations/3h.htm


A frente do dia 24/25 deverá  trazer bons acumulados


----------



## ELJICUATRO (21 Dez 2013 às 12:37)

Snifa disse:


> Previsão da precipitação acumulada até às 114 horas:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Boa tarde Caro Snifa,

Essa frente vai permitir à região do Minho e Douro Litoral ficarem acima da média na precipitação mensal!!! Se não fosse a chuvinha do outro dia e a que vem à caminho acho que ficavámos bem abaixo da média com um dezembro em geral seco e fresco!!!!

É pena essa precipitação não ser repartida de modo mais uniforme por todo o território e sobretudo nas regiões onde a "Seca Severa e Seca extrema" tornam-se cada vez mais uma realidade infelizmente.

Vamos aguardar pela passagem da frente que deverá ser ativa por estas bandas em termos de precipitação e de vento numa quadra natalícia agitada e talvez pintada de branco nos locais do costume mas só na 4ªFeira!!!

Cmps.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (21 Dez 2013 às 16:50)

Actualização de hoje da AEMET:



> *Temporal de viento, lluvia y nieve para Nochebuena y Navidad
> 
> Información elaborada el 21 de diciembre de 2013 *
> 
> ...



Continuo com chances de um White Christmas! 

Hoje na TVG na Revista Fim de Semana, a apresentadora de serviço repetiu várias vezes que a neve chegaria no dia de Natal!


----------



## stormy (22 Dez 2013 às 01:02)

Boas tardes..

*::::Pré aviso de condições Meteorológicas adversas:::::*














*Para o Contienente, dia 24 e 25.*

*Dia 24 *uma massa de ar subtropical deverá atingir o território, á frente de uma frente fria que se desloca lentamente de N para S.

Em altura uma perturbação chega vinda de oeste, e interage com a frente á medida que ela desce sobre o centro e sul...*no centro e sul *poderemos ter condições favoráveis a convecção severa, com células embebidas numa forte corrente de W em todos os níveis da troposfera, o movimento persistente de células/linhas de instabilidade a entrar pelo território  coloca um risco claro de precipitação excessiva e rajadas severas.

*No norte *a ideia é que não teremos uma sincronia entre a frente/ar mais quente, e a perturbação em altura....isto leva a um cenário dominado por abundantes precipitações orográficas/estratiformes, potenciadas por um fluxo de WSW fortíssimo.
Rajadas fortes poderão suceder, mas não havendo potenciação convectiva, á priori as condições para rajadas mais severas não é tanto.

*Dia 25, * mantem-se uma circulação vigorosa de W, todos os modelos apontam para que a frente fria de dia 24 acabe por se fundir numa mais ampla faixa de frontogenese/gradiente horizontal.

Convergencia á superfície neste vasto campo de frontogenese, e suporte da tal perturbação e altura que se aproxima dia 24, poderão  gerar uma faixa de acividade com sucessivas linhas de instabilidade a cruzar o território praticamente em toda a sua extensão.



Para alem das condições meteorológicas, atenção ao estado do mar....ventos intensos com um "fetch" de vários milhares de kms deverão criar grande agitação marítima, com aumento da erosão costeira e fecho de barras marítimas.
Sorte que ao menos não estamos em águas-vivas...


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Dez 2013 às 01:51)

Com este mar todo que aí vem,pela primeira vez, muitas praias poderão ficar um pouco desareadas,o normal nestas situações,porem, será interessante ver o antes e depois.

O *vento* continua a ser uma preocupação, o litoral oeste vai sofrer forte e feio, na minha zona, espero rajadas superiores a *85 km/h*.
Os bombeiros e proteçcão civil terão certamente alguma ocorrências, esperemos que não seja nada de grave.
A EMA do Cabo Raso vai passar mal, nada que não esteja habituada.


----------



## Lightning (22 Dez 2013 às 10:01)

Sinto-me como aqueles miúdos dos desenhos animados, com vontade de dizer "este vai ser um dos melhores natais de sempre"  

Vai chover vento


----------



## Snifa (22 Dez 2013 às 10:09)

Bom dia, 

continuam as previsões de bastante chuva, em especial para o Norte/NW, os acumulados em 3 horas são bastante significativos:






Previsão das precipitações acumuladas até à 1:00h do dia 25/12 ( 66 h )







Penso que um pouco de prevenção não fará mal a ninguém, ainda por cima é uma quadra em que muita gente viaja para passar o Natal com as suas Famílias.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (22 Dez 2013 às 10:28)

Para os amantes da neve a esperança continua:





> Validez: miércoles, 25 diciembre 2013 de 0 a 24 horas (oficial)
> Predicción:
> 
> *Galiza:*
> ...



*AEMET*


----------



## Snifa (22 Dez 2013 às 13:41)

Previsão do IPMA:

*Previsão para 3ª feira, 24.dezembro.2013
*
Céu geralmente muito nublado.
*Períodos de chuva, por vezes forte, passando a regime de aguaceiros,
que poderão ser fortes e de granizo, a partir do final da tarde nas
regiões Norte e Centro.
Queda de neve a partir do final da tarde acima de 1500 metros,
descendo a cota para 1000 metros no final do dia.
Condições favoráveis à ocorrência de trovoada, mais prováveis a
partir da tarde.
Vento moderado (20 a 35 km/h) de sudoeste, sendo moderado a forte
(30 a 50 km/h) com rajadas até 75 km/h no litoral, e soprando forte
(40 a 55 km/h) com rajadas até 95 km/h nas terras altas, rodando
para oeste a partir do final da tarde.*
Subida de temperatura, em especial da mínima.

Atualizado a 22 de dezembro de 2013 às 11:27 UTC



*Previsão para 4ª feira, 25.dezembro.2013
*
Céu geralmente muito nublado.
*Aguaceiros, que poderão ser fortes nas regiões Norte e Centro,
de granizo e acompanhados de trovoada.
Queda de neve acima de 800 metros nas regiões Norte e Centro.
Vento fraco a moderado (10 a 25 km/h) do quadrante oeste, sendo
moderado a forte (25 a 45 km/h) com rajadas até 65 km/h no litoral,
e soprando forte (35 a 50 km/h) com rajadas até 85 km/h nas terras
altas.
Descida de temperatura.
*
METEOROLOGISTAS: Ângela Lourenço/Patrícia Gomes/Sandra Correia.
INFORMACAO DO INSTITUTO PORTUGUÊS DO MAR E DA ATMOSFERA.

Atualizado a 22 de dezembro de 2013 às 11:27 UTC


http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev.descritiva/

Não tenho dúvidas que, para Quarta- Feira, dia de Natal, regiões como Pitões das Júnias, Montalegre, irão ficar com uma boa camada de neve, e claro todas as terras e serranias acima dos 800 m, em especial no Norte/Centro.


----------



## Célia Salta (22 Dez 2013 às 18:00)

Snifa disse:


> Previsão do IPMA:
> 
> *Previsão para 3ª feira, 24.dezembro.2013
> *
> ...







Boas sera que temos boas probabilidades de  termos animaçao eletrica ??


----------



## VitorBaia (22 Dez 2013 às 18:15)

Parece-me que o temporal de chuva e vento de Terça-feira vai ser chato principalmente nas montanhas. O vento pode chegar aos 100km com facilidade. Hoje vi previsões com mais de 60knt a 850hpa. A chuva no Norte e Centro também é bastante forte.
A neve dia 25 deve acumular bem nas Serras acima dos 1200m. Na zona Norte, pode acumular um pouco mais abaixo mas nada parecido com os 600 e 800m que se vai falando. Nevar misturada com água e alguma granizada é uma coisa, acumulação de neve no chão é outra. De há dois anos a esta parte a previsão do IPMA dá cotas de neve abaixo da realidade entre os 200 e os 400m. Não consigo perceber qual o método usado.
Eu vou acompanhar esta situação atentamente, até gosto muito de neve e os 800m vinham mesmo a calhar mas sinceramente não acredito. Vou actualizando previsões em vários sites, podem aceder via 
https://www.facebook.com/MeteoVBaia?ref=hl
Um Bom Natal para todos e em especial aos amantes da neve.


----------



## Albifriorento (22 Dez 2013 às 18:25)

VitorBaia disse:


> Parece-me que o temporal de chuva e vento de Terça-feira vai ser chato principalmente nas montanhas. O vento pode chegar aos 100km com facilidade. Hoje vi previsões com mais de 60knt a 850hpa. A chuva no Norte e Centro também é bastante forte.
> A neve dia 25 deve acumular bem nas Serras acima dos 1200m. Na zona Norte, pode acumular um pouco mais abaixo mas nada parecido com os 600 e 800m que se vai falando. Nevar misturada com água e alguma granizada é uma coisa, acumulação de neve no chão é outra. De há dois anos a esta parte a previsão do IPMA dá cotas de neve abaixo da realidade entre os 200 e os 400m. Não consigo perceber qual o método usado.
> Eu vou acompanhar esta situação atentamente, até gosto muito de neve e os 800m vinham mesmo a calhar mas sinceramente não acredito. Vou actualizando previsões em vários sites, podem aceder via
> https://www.facebook.com/MeteoVBaia?ref=hl
> Um Bom Natal para todos e em especial aos amantes da neve.



Eu sei que este não é o tópico para perguntar, mas é você que aparece hoje na Domingo Magazine do CM??


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (22 Dez 2013 às 19:35)

VitorBaia disse:


> Parece-me que o temporal de chuva e vento de Terça-feira vai ser chato principalmente nas montanhas. O vento pode chegar aos 100km com facilidade. Hoje vi previsões com mais de 60knt a 850hpa. A chuva no Norte e Centro também é bastante forte.
> A neve dia 25 deve acumular bem nas Serras acima dos 1200m. Na zona Norte, pode acumular um pouco mais abaixo mas nada parecido com os 600 e 800m que se vai falando. Nevar misturada com água e alguma granizada é uma coisa, acumulação de neve no chão é outra. De há dois anos a esta parte a previsão do IPMA dá cotas de neve abaixo da realidade entre os 200 e os 400m. Não consigo perceber qual o método usado.
> Eu vou acompanhar esta situação atentamente, até gosto muito de neve e os 800m vinham mesmo a calhar mas sinceramente não acredito. Vou actualizando previsões em vários sites, podem aceder via
> https://www.facebook.com/MeteoVBaia?ref=hl
> Um Bom Natal para todos e em especial aos amantes da neve.



Também gostava de acreditar na cota que a AEMET avança mas é irreal, não temos frio em altura que sustente os tais 600m. Com -30ºC a 500hpa e 0ºC a 850hpa a cota para o norte estará nos 900m no máximo, 1100/1200m no centro. Ainda não será desta que vou ter um Natal branco mas se a neve não vem a mim vou eu à neve. Subir pela A52 sentido Madrid rumo A Gudiña / Puebla de Sanábria tenho boas hipóteses de ver neve no dia 25! 

A viagem para cima não vai ser fácil, optei por fazer em duas etapas, amanhã rumo à Cova da Beira onde passarei a noite e terça-feira tentar o mais cedo possível chegar a Chaves via IP2 pelo interior para evitar as altitudes da A24 e o muito vento que fará.


----------



## AndréFrade (22 Dez 2013 às 20:14)

Previsão Semanal MeteoMontijo.







Boas festas a todos !


----------



## Teles (22 Dez 2013 às 20:52)

AndréFrade disse:


> Previsão Semanal MeteoMontijo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Célia Salta (22 Dez 2013 às 20:59)

em termos de trovoada teremos boas chances de ter ?


----------



## windchill (22 Dez 2013 às 21:11)

celia salta disse:


> em termos de trovoada teremos boas chances de ter ?



Umas trovoadinhas... isso é que era!!


----------



## AndréFrade (22 Dez 2013 às 21:16)

Teles disse:


>



É uma previsão do tempo, acho que faz parte deste tópico. Se não for deste tópico onde a colocarei ? Este é um fórum de meteorologia, caso alguém não concorde com essa previsão postada diga. Assim surge uma discussão, para isso serve o fórum


----------



## ruka (22 Dez 2013 às 21:26)

Alguém concorda com os avisos do IPMA para a situação de terça e quarta?


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (22 Dez 2013 às 21:48)

Os avisos ainda devem ser atualizados no dia de amanhã ou terça.


----------



## supercell (22 Dez 2013 às 21:52)

> ruka
> Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Dezembro 2013
> Alguém concorda com os avisos do IPMA para a situação de terça e quarta?



Parecem-me perfeitamente adequados.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (22 Dez 2013 às 21:53)

este choque de massas de ar  vai trazer trovoadas e muito mais sobretudo no litoral norte e centro.
em termos da cota de neve penso que no dia 25 andará a volta dos 1000M.
atençao tb ao dia 28 onde há chances para nevar acima dos 700M.

espero que se mantenha a previsão para sábado.


Relativamente aos avisos penso que um aviso Laranja para o Litoral norte  se justificava.
Se reparem nos avisos o IPMA nao expecificou a cota de neve, isto quer dizer que andam um pouco as aranhas...


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Dez 2013 às 21:54)

Sim, e o aviso relacionado com vento pode ser um deles.
O GFS, saida apos saida, vai metendo cada vez mais vento, e fala o IPMA em rajadas de 75 km/h no litoral, deve ser...

A faixa costeira Cabo Carvoeiro/Sines deverá ser a mais afectada, com maior incidência na zona de Cascais, Caparica,Ericeira,Santa Cruz e Sesimbra(Espichel), os sítios do costume portanto.
Vai estar agreste...


----------



## ACalado (22 Dez 2013 às 22:10)

No meio da chuva e neve o que me assusta de facto é a intensidade do vento em altitude, concretamente aqui na minha zona antevejo cenários extremos, a Serra da Estrela irá sofrer ventos na ordem dos 120km/h ou mais... Não encontro um modelo que não preveja este cenário


----------



## Charlie Moreira (22 Dez 2013 às 22:32)

não estou a gostar desta run sobe as cotas de neve tanto para dia 25 como para dia 28..


----------



## SpiderVV (22 Dez 2013 às 22:35)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> não estou a gostar desta run sobe as cotas de neve tanto para dia 25 como para dia 28..



Este evento irá acabar por ser maioritariamente pela chuva e pelo vento nas terras altas, penso que a cota de neve irá subir um pouco mais...


----------



## MicaMito (22 Dez 2013 às 23:03)

Será esta situação de terça equivalente á que se passou em janeiro! no winguru a cada atualização a intensidade do vento aumenta!


----------



## ruka (22 Dez 2013 às 23:07)

esperemos que retire... seria um dilúvio


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Dez 2013 às 23:07)

MicaMito disse:


> Será esta situação de terça equivalente á que se passou em janeiro! no winguru a cada atualização a intensidade do vento aumenta!



Não chegará a tanto,alias em nada se relaciona com o mitico dia 19 de Janeiro, mas determinadas estações amadoras do WU vão fazer excelentes registos de rajada máxima, assim como a própria estação do IPMA-Cabo Raso (esperemos que esteja on na terça),isso é certo.


----------



## Sunnyrainy (22 Dez 2013 às 23:08)

MicaMito disse:


> Será esta situação de terça equivalente á que se passou em janeiro! no winguru a cada atualização a intensidade do vento aumenta!



Não creio. São situações completamente diferentes...


----------



## Geiras (22 Dez 2013 às 23:10)

MicaMito disse:


> Será esta situação de terça equivalente á que se passou em janeiro! no winguru a cada atualização a intensidade do vento aumenta!



A situação do dia 19 de Janeiro foi completamente diferente, tivemos uma ciclogénese explosiva e fomos directamente atingidos pelo centro da depressão, designada por "Gong".


----------



## Charlie Moreira (22 Dez 2013 às 23:24)

bastante generosa esta previsão para bragança

http://xcweather.net/forecast/bragança


----------



## MicaMito (22 Dez 2013 às 23:29)

Geiras disse:


> A situação do dia 19 de Janeiro foi completamente diferente, tivemos uma ciclogénese explosiva e fomos directamente atingidos pelo centro da depressão, designada por "Gong".


 ok com entrei agora neste mundo da meteorologia ao comprar uma estação amadora assustei-me com estes valores mas ja agora estes valores de vento é normal ocorrerem ou já se localizam na zona do raro?


----------



## LuisFilipe (22 Dez 2013 às 23:30)

Bem para quem estava com medo que o inverno fosse muito seco me portugal, como li muitas vezes no topico das sazonais, deve estar muito contente, mais uma prova que as previsoes sazonais pouco ou nada interessam.

Para terça feira é preocupante o vento e a chuva, depois abranda um bocadinho, mas o GFS ja mete outra depressao para o proximo f-d-s, apontando para uma passagem de ano muito humida!

De facto, este inverno de seco de seco nao vai ter nada.


----------



## Fil (22 Dez 2013 às 23:36)

Acho que nunca tinha visto uma previsão de tanta chuva em 192h.


----------



## Lightning (22 Dez 2013 às 23:47)

ruka disse:


> Alguém concorda com os avisos do IPMA para a situação de terça e quarta?



Não. Sobretudo não concordo com o do vento. 75 km/h? Só? Metam-lhe mais 35 em cima sff... 



jonas_87 disse:


>



"Agravar" é a palavra de ordem neste momento, ao que parece.


----------



## bigfire (22 Dez 2013 às 23:49)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> bastante generosa esta previsão para bragança
> 
> http://xcweather.net/forecast/bragança




Muito, mesmo muito generosa, esperamos que sim


----------



## Contador (22 Dez 2013 às 23:59)

Boa Noite, entrei no fórum agora mas tenho acompanhado por fora, os valores que o Lighting fala de 75+35 refere-se ao Porto inclusive?


----------



## stormy (23 Dez 2013 às 00:03)

Boas noites...

Vespera de natal algo complicada ao que parece..

*Sinóptica*

Logo nas primeiras horas do dia 24, uma frente quente deverá aproximar-se e penetrar PT continental pelo litoral norte e centro, alguma actividade convectiva deverá inicar-se mesmo ao longo da frente.

Durante o resto do dia, a massa de ar subtropical avança pelo território á frente de uma frente fria que desce lentamente de norte para sul, chegando finalmente ao Algarve já durante a noite de natal.

Em altura uma longwave aproxima-se de oeste, com um marcado fluxo zonal desde os 950hpa até á tropopausa.
Uma série de pequenas perturbações/máximos de vorticidade seguem em linha ao longo do lado polar do forte jet de níveis médios e altos.

Esperam-se assim condições marcadas por um forte fluxo do quadrante oeste, e por instabilidade resultante da interacção do ar quente com o ar mais frio associado á longwave/cavado.

A frente fria deverá ser o foco principal de actividade, embora tanto o pré como o pós frontal sejam caracterizados pela presença de algumas linhas de instabilidade.

A dinâmica é algo interessante, com um fortíssimo fluxo em praticamente toda a troposfera, intenso forçamento dinâmico, nomeadamente ao longo da frente onde se modela um perfil caracterizado por fortes movimentos ascendentes estimulados por divergência nos níveis altos.

Por outro lado, a instabilidade termodinâmica é algo fraca, tal deve-se á presença de um fraco gradiente nos níveis médios devido á sobressaturação da camada 1000-500hpa em ar subtropical relativamente quente.
Estes fracos gradientes resultam em CAPE de algumas centenas de J/Kg, talvez localmente até 500/600J/Kg no máximo.

Shear moderado e o intenso fluxo troposférico deverão possibilitar alguma organização convectiva, e os vectores de shear quase paralelos á frente deverão conduzir á formação de algumas células em broken line, que migram rapidamente ao longo da convergência pre frontal.
Num ambiente de ar húmido e fluxo intenso ( 100-130km.h de v950-850), qualquer célula terá capacidade de produzir rajadas severas e precipitação localmente excessiva.
Valores de SRH0-3/LLshear elevados e algum aquecimento dos níveis baixos colocam um risco baixo de tornados em algumas partes da região sul.

*Por estes motivos lanço um nível laranja marginal ( confiança algo baixa devido ao CAPE marginal) para os locais onde o modelo simula valores de CAPE mais "decentes"...isto é, ao longo do litoral e partes do interior sul ( Em principio no Algarve haverá um pouco menos de ar frio em altura, o que reduz a instabilidade).
Um nível amarelo rodeia o nível laranja...CAPE fraco deverá limitar bastante o potencial severo...ainda assim a dinâmica favorável deverá compensar e alguma situação severa poderá ocorrer de modo localizado.*

*No interior NE, CAPE nulo deverá levar a uma situação em geral estratiforme, ainda assim ventos fortes não convectivos devido ao gradiente isobárico assim como precipitação moderada/forte e persistente deverão ocorrer.*

*Quanto ao pós frontal*, espero que algumas linhas de instabilidade continuem a afectar em especial o litoral oeste, nomeadamente a norte de Setubal/AML num ambiente que continua a possibilitar convecção organizada capaz de gerar rajadas/granizo e precip forte...
Mas será na 4f ( dia de natal) que um novo impulso de ar frio em altura aliado a uma migração de ar mais energetico de novo para norte nos níveis baixos, que as condições voltam a tornar-se mais interessantes.








Cinzento
-Aguaceiros e possibilidade de trovoada

Amarelo ( Possibilidade de convecção severa)
- Aguaceiros/possibilidade de trovoada
- Rajadas (até 130km.h)
- Precip. localmente excessiva 

Laranja ( Possibilidade elevada de convecção severa)
- Aguaceiros/possibilidade de trovoada
- Rajadas ( até 130km.h)
- Precip. localmente excessiva


----------



## irpsit (23 Dez 2013 às 01:03)

Isto é interessante...


----------



## bigfire (23 Dez 2013 às 01:15)

irpsit disse:


> Isto é interessante...



E quer dizer dizer exatamente o que?


----------



## stormy (23 Dez 2013 às 03:21)

bigfire disse:


> E quer dizer dizer exatamente o que?



É uma seclusão quente...típico de sistemas ciclónicos muito fortes.

Basicamente o que acontece é que uma depressão muito intensa, com ventos fortes á superfície, consegue devido a esses ventos induzir uma serie de processos em que retira energia do oceano e a transfere por convecção para os níveis altos, gerando uma anomalia de temperatura, uma bolsa de ar quente no núcleo.

Imagina uma situação pós frontal, como aquela de há uns dias atras em que ate houve umas rajadas severas em Paços de Ferreira ( se n estou em erro..).

O que sucede para se formar a tal seclusão quente é basicamente isso...ventos fortes sobre um oceano relativamente quente, e ar muito frio em altura, geram aquela convecção toda.
E a convecção transporta energia do ar á superfície para os níveis mais altos.


----------



## SpiderVV (23 Dez 2013 às 03:26)

Lightning disse:


> Não. Sobretudo não concordo com o do vento. 75 km/h? Só? Metam-lhe mais 35 em cima sff...
> 
> "Agravar" é a palavra de ordem neste momento, ao que parece.



O IPMA também lançou um aviso algo especial para aqui, em que as rajadas serão na Serra de S. Mamede. Eu acho que poderá haver rajadas fortes bem abaixo disso, mas veremos.


----------



## Mr. Neves (23 Dez 2013 às 03:29)

stormy disse:


> É uma seclusão quente...típico de sistemas ciclónicos muito fortes.
> 
> Basicamente o que acontece é que uma depressão muito intensa, com ventos fortes á superfície, consegue devido a esses ventos induzir uma serie de processos em que retira energia do oceano e a transfere por convecção para os níveis altos, gerando uma anomalia de temperatura, uma bolsa de ar quente no núcleo.
> 
> ...



Essa energia dos oceanos que vai para os níveis altos é o tal CAPE?
E qual é relação dessa energia com uma maior tempestade? 

(talvez não fosse o local adequado para fazer estas perguntas)


----------



## stormy (23 Dez 2013 às 03:38)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Essa energia dos oceanos que vai para os níveis altos é o tal CAPE?
> E qual é relação dessa energia com uma maior tempestade?
> 
> (talvez não fosse o local adequado para fazer estas perguntas)



O CAPE é basicamente a quantidade de energia que uma parcela de ar tem disponível para viajar de um nível para outro mais acima ( penso que posso resumuir assim..).

Quanto mais CAPE, mais energia, logo com mais velocidade ( força..) o ar sobe.

A troca de energia entre o oceano e a atmosfera ocorre do mesmo modo de quando tu tens a pele molhada e sopras, sentes frio porque o vento transporta ar seco por cima da pele, a agua evapora, e o processo se evaporação retira energia á pele e transfere-a para o ar.
Na atmosfera passa-se o mesmo com o vento por cima do oceano, e essa transferência de energia acaba resultando num enriquecimento em energia do ar superficial e logo mais CAPE.

Depois é simples...se o ar sobe mais e com mais força a pressão tende a descer, e isso fortalece as depressões.
No caso das depressões não tropicais, já é necessário alguma ajuda a esse mecanismo ( as frentes onde choca ar de diferentes origens p ex), porque os mares nas zonas não tropicais são frios e a energia que conteem e podem passar ao ar é menor.

Já nas zonas tropicais, todos os processos de ciclogénese ( formação de depressões) assentam nesses princípios, porque lá os mares são quentes e a energia disponível é muito grande.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (23 Dez 2013 às 08:32)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> bastante generosa esta previsão para bragança
> 
> http://xcweather.net/forecast/bragança



A previsão automática da AEMET voltou a baixar a cota para dia 25 à tarde para os 600m em linha com a previsão especial deles para o Natal. E volta a por neve para sábado.

http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/prediccion/municipios/vilardevos-id32091

Como gostava de acreditar, mas falta frio em altura.


----------



## Scuderia (23 Dez 2013 às 09:18)

Flaviense21 disse:


> A previsão automática da AEMET voltou a baixar a cota para dia 25 à tarde para os 600m em linha com a previsão especial deles para o Natal. E volta a por neve para sábado.
> 
> http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/prediccion/municipios/vilardevos-id32091
> 
> Como gostava de acreditar, mas falta frio em altura.



E um bocado puxado essa previsão.

Aqui fala em 800 metros 

http://www.meteogalicia.es/web/predicion/cprazo/cprazoIndex.action?dia=2


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Dez 2013 às 09:55)

Actual previsão do GFS referente ao vento.


Velocidade media







Rajada

Falando no litoral,neste parâmetro(rajada maxima), já houve uma clara mudança(comparativamente às ultimas saídas), refiro-me à localização da zona mais afectada, que foi claramente estendida para Norte.

*Figueira da Foz* e *Nazaré*, por exemplo, estarão dentro dessa mesma zona.
Em termos gerais, a faixa costeira *Cabo Mondego-Cabo Espichel* terá rajadas superiores a* 85 km/h*.
Situação a acompanhar...


----------



## vinc7e (23 Dez 2013 às 10:53)




----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (23 Dez 2013 às 11:09)

A AEMET rendeu-se às evidências e colocou Ourense Sur em Aviso Laranja por neve para dia 25! Cota 800m! Acumulação 10cm! Não terei neve à porta de casa, mas basta ir às aldeias vizinhas, Mairos ou Travancas! 

Ela não vem a mim, mas eu vou-me a ela!


----------



## quim_mane (23 Dez 2013 às 11:47)

Flaviense21 disse:


> A AEMET rendeu-se às evidências e colocou Ourense Sur em Aviso Laranja por neve para dia 25! Cota 800m! Acumulação 10cm! Não terei neve à porta de casa, mas basta ir às aldeias vizinhas, Mairos ou Travancas!
> 
> Ela não vem a mim, mas eu vou-me a ela!



Pensa positivo. Assim podes deslocar-te na boa, sem perigo de teres as estradas cortadas.

Já eu estou a ver a coisa mal parada pois terei de fazer a A24 quase toda no dia 25, seja de sul-norte de manhã, seja norte-sul à tarde/noite e não sei não.


----------



## irpsit (23 Dez 2013 às 12:24)

Nas depressões normais que passam na Europa, o núcleo (centro) é geralmente de ar frio e assimétrico. 

Nas depressões tropicais (furacões) como os das Caraíbas, o núcleo é geralmente de ar quente (e simétrico: quando mais "redondinho" mais perfeita é a intensidade do furacão e o tempo que evoluiu).

Por vezes, certas depressões Europeias, extraem muita energia (calor) do oceano e desenvolvem um núcleo de ar quente (mas claro a águas muito mais frias do que um furacão). Porém, isto resulta numa depressão violenta, com ventos quase similares ao de um furacão menor, e também com precipitação e trovoada intensa.

Os modelos indicam que esta depressão deverá comportar-se deste modo, no entanto a maioria do temporal afectará as Ilhas Britânicas e França, mas Portugal ainda receberá bastante chuva, vento e trovoada. Portanto não é nada de extraordinário.

Podes seguir claramente o evoluir da depressão em www.sat24.com

E outra coisa, vem uma boa entrada de ar frio no pós-frontal. Portanto, trovoadas e granizo serão quase certos (causados pelo diferencial de temperatura), e depois bastante ar frio (neve a cotas médias). Como é uma entrada de noroeste não creio que traga neve a cotas baixas.



bigfire disse:


> E quer dizer dizer exatamente o que?


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (23 Dez 2013 às 12:35)

Actualização de comunicado AEMET acabado de sair:



> AGENCIA ESTATAL DE METEOROLOGÍA
> AVISO ESPECIAL DE FENÓMENOS ADVERSOS
> AVISO ESPECIAL NÚMERO 19/2013
> *EMITIDO A LAS 13:00 HORA OFICIAL DEL 23/12/2013*
> ...


----------



## David sf (23 Dez 2013 às 12:45)

Se há algo que o ano passado me ensinou foi que estas entradas de noroeste nunca dão cotas de neve muito baixas. No caso do dia de Natal, em que a temperatura a 850 hpa é pouco baixa (não deve chegar aos -2ºC), diria que é praticamente impossível que a cota de neve baixe dos 1000 m. Não sei onde a AEMET e o IPMA vão buscar cotas tão baixas. 

O ano passado, com entradas muito mais frias (-4ºC a 85 hpa/-35ºC a 500 hpa) a cota nunca foi muito baixa, não tendo havido acumulação de neve às cotas de 600/ 800 que os organismos oficiais referem na previsão.


----------



## Aristocrata (23 Dez 2013 às 13:04)

David sf disse:


> Se há algo que o ano passado me ensinou foi que estas entradas de noroeste nunca dão cotas de neve muito baixas...



As coisas não serão exactamente assim. Se bem que as temperaturas a 850 hPa e 500 hPa não sejam extremamente baixas, há algumas condições para que as cotas possam baixar em determinadas alturas.
Como já referido, o forçamento dinâmico será intenso, os topos de algumas células poderão ser muito altos e ser bem arrefecidos, o que potenciaria a descida das cotas na passagem destas células.
Já aconteceu algumas vezes no passado não longínquo (menos de 30 anos) as condições não serem as melhores e nevar a cotas relativamente baixas (acima dos 300 mts).

Para os amantes da neve, as melhores condições para queda de neve a cotas médias estão reservadas para o final da semana. Teremos igualmente ar frio em altura, como nesses momentos deveremos ter mais precipitação. Mas ainda faltam alguns dias e após a passagem da frente de amanhã a situação deverá ficar melhor definida.


----------



## ELJICUATRO (23 Dez 2013 às 13:11)

Flaviense21 disse:


> A AEMET rendeu-se às evidências e colocou Ourense Sur em Aviso Laranja por neve para dia 25! Cota 800m! Acumulação 10cm! Não terei neve à porta de casa, mas basta ir às aldeias vizinhas, Mairos ou Travancas!
> 
> Ela não vem a mim, mas eu vou-me a ela!



Boa tarde Caro Flaviense21,

Penso que vai acumular de forma razoável em Travancas (zona favorável para isso) e acho que a nossa querida "Padrela" será pintada de branco neste início de inverno!!!

Acho que vamos ter agora a primeira oportunidade séria de ver acumulações nos topos das serras mais altas do Norte...

Venha lá o nosso querido elemento branco  

Cmps.


----------



## frusko (23 Dez 2013 às 13:20)

boas temos A Serra da Cabreira é uma elevação de Portugal Continental, com 1262 metros de altitude,


----------



## Aristocrata (23 Dez 2013 às 13:31)

frusko disse:


> boas temos A Serra da Cabreira é uma elevação de Portugal Continental, com 1262 metros de altitude,



Mas numa entrada de noroeste ou de oeste tende a ficar muito exposta aos ventos temperados oceânicos.
Já aí ao lado, a Serra do Larouco é mais favorável à neve: está mais protegida do Atlântico pelas serranias do Gerês, Amarela, Soajo e Peneda e tem mais altitude (1525 metros).


----------



## ELJICUATRO (23 Dez 2013 às 14:28)

Aristocrata disse:


> As coisas não serão exactamente assim. Se bem que as temperaturas a 850 hPa e 500 hPa não sejam extremamente baixas, há algumas condições para que as cotas possam baixar em determinadas alturas.
> Como já referido, o forçamento dinâmico será intenso, os topos de algumas células poderão ser muito altos e ser bem arrefecidos, o que potenciaria a descida das cotas na passagem destas células.
> Já aconteceu algumas vezes no passado não longínquo (menos de 30 anos) as condições não serem as melhores e nevar a cotas relativamente baixas (acima dos 300 mts).
> 
> Para os amantes da neve, as melhores condições para queda de neve a cotas médias estão reservadas para o final da semana. Teremos igualmente ar frio em altura, como nesses momentos deveremos ter mais precipitação. Mas ainda faltam alguns dias e após a passagem da frente de amanhã a situação deverá ficar melhor definida.




Boa tarde a todos,

Concordo com o Aristocrata, apesar do fluxo ser de Noroeste e das Tempª nos 500 e 850 hPa não serem extremamente baixas temos outros parâmetros interessantes como por exemplo o elevado forçamento dinâmico e o topo bem frio de algumas células.

Acho que meados dos anos 80 já chegou a nevar inícios de Abril na zona do Aristocrata a cerca de 300-400m de altitude!!!! Tudo é possível na Meteorologia.

Vamos aguardar pela passagem da mega depressão (Dirk) que em termos de ventos poderá trazer à França e Inglaterra rajadas até 140-150 km/h em zonas expostas e 170-180 km/h na Irlanda e Escócia. Aqui para o nosso cantinho vamos ter vento pontualmente moderado-forte e chuva moderada e pontualmente forte, com possibilidade de granizo e trovoada essencialmente no Pós-Frontal.

Cmps.


----------



## joselamego (23 Dez 2013 às 14:41)

Boas a todos,
Do que já li e vi nos modelos, a cota da neve, no dia 25, será entre os 800 a 1000 metros. Não deverá ser menos do que os 800 que o IPMA está a prever. Mesmo assim muitas das nossas serras ficarão pintadas de branco. Eventualmente algumas aldeias, vilas (Montalegre) e talvez a cidade da Guarda.
O frio e a neve a cotas de 800 metros continuará no final da próxima semana e fim de semana....


----------



## ricardop120 (23 Dez 2013 às 15:16)

a imagem de satélite do sat24  esta linda... a depressão bem desenvolvida


----------



## Célia Salta (23 Dez 2013 às 15:19)

ricardop120 disse:


> a imagem de satélite do sat24  esta linda... a depressão bem desenvolvida



podes publica-la ou daro link pff?


----------



## supercell (23 Dez 2013 às 15:26)

> podes publica-la ou daro link pff?



http://www.sat24.com/en/eu


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Dez 2013 às 15:28)

EUMETSAT 15:00











Fonte: http://oiswww.eumetsat.org/IPPS/html/latestImages.html


----------



## Célia Salta (23 Dez 2013 às 15:34)

supercell disse:


> http://www.sat24.com/en/eu





obrigado mt fixe mesmo


----------



## LousadaMeteo (23 Dez 2013 às 18:06)

Aristocrata disse:


> As coisas não serão exactamente assim. Se bem que as temperaturas a 850 hPa e 500 hPa não sejam extremamente baixas, há algumas condições para que as cotas possam baixar em determinadas alturas.
> Como já referido, o forçamento dinâmico será intenso, os topos de algumas células poderão ser muito altos e ser bem arrefecidos, o que potenciaria a descida das cotas na passagem destas células.
> Já aconteceu algumas vezes no passado não longínquo (menos de 30 anos) as condições não serem as melhores e nevar a cotas relativamente baixas (acima dos 300 mts).
> 
> Para os amantes da neve, as melhores condições para queda de neve a cotas médias estão reservadas para o final da semana. Teremos igualmente ar frio em altura, como nesses momentos deveremos ter mais precipitação. Mas ainda faltam alguns dias e após a passagem da frente de amanhã a situação deverá ficar melhor definida.



Parece-me quase impossível que possa nevar a cotas assim tão baixas , em outras situações com muito mais ar frio em altitude isso nao aconteceu , porém devo concordar que algumas células mais potentes possam fazer baixar significativamente a cota de neve nem que seja por um curto periodo de tempo .


----------



## CptRena (23 Dez 2013 às 18:39)

Muita chuva mesmo. Na Run das 06Z estava assim

23-12-2013 Run 06Z GFS






E na das 12Z

23-12-2013 Run 12Z GFS


----------



## bigfire (23 Dez 2013 às 19:09)

vinc7e disse:


>



So em sonhos


----------



## |Ciclone| (23 Dez 2013 às 20:17)

Aqui ficam uns mapas que fiz com a run das 12h do WRF. 

*Total dia 24 e 25:*






*De 12 em 12h:*
*24 00h-12h*
https://scontent-a-lhr.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash3/1011545_555734574517948_629387399_n.jpg

*24 12h-24h*
https://scontent-a-lhr.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn2/1505574_555734581184614_656351793_n.jpg

*25 00h-12h*
https://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/1497670_555734577851281_341829577_n.jpg

*25 12h-24h*
https://scontent-b-lhr.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-frc3/1452463_555734587851280_1991542769_n.jpg


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Dez 2013 às 21:46)

Nova saida, tudo na mesma, grande ventania...


----------



## stormy (23 Dez 2013 às 22:08)

Boas...

Para o dia de natal, outra jornada caracterizada por instabilidade que poderá ser por vezes forte.

*Sinóptica*

Em altura um cavado entra por PT continental, de NW para SE, embebido num forte fluxo zonal.

Ar muito frio em altura é empurrado para sul até ~38-39ºN.

Um forte jet de níveis médios cobre grande parte do norte e centro do território.

Á superfície uma área de frontogenese difusa separa ar mais quente e húmido a sul de ar mais frio polar maritimo a norte.

Fortes gradientes térmicos estabelecem-se em especial a norte do Tejo...a sul ar menos frio em altura deverá limitar os gradientes, nomeadamente no Algarve.

Apesar do ar menos energético a norte, ainda assim podemos ter pontos de orvalho próximos a 10ºC, sendo até um pouco superiores a isso em partes do litoral centro e região do vale do Tejo.
O frio em altura deverá resultar em 200-400J/Kg de CAPE generalizados ao longo do lit norte/centro, talvez localmente até 600J/Kg.

Fortes gradientes nos níveis médios, com TT 55, talvez perto de 60 em alguns pontos, e CAPE muito significativo dada a sua concentração até aos 500-400hpa, deverão gerar actividade convectiva vigorosa, em organização linear ao longo de linhas de convergência paralelas á margem de frontogenese.

0-6km shear de até 30-40m/s e um fluxo aos 850hpa de até 80km.h deverão garantir células com organização e ciclo de vida  longo, capazes de gerar rajadas severas, granizo/precip forte e até algum tornado/tromba.

Por estes motivos parece-me justificável um nível laranja essencialmente por rajadas e granizo.

Para sul e leste, Alentejo e interior centro/norte, CAPE menos significativo mas uma dinâmica ainda assim favorável deverá  justificar um nível amarelo por granizo/rajadas severas pontuais.






Cinzento
- Aguaceiros e possibilidade de trovoada

Amarelo
- Aguaceiros/possibilidade de trovoada
- Rajadas
- Granizo
- Precip localmente excessiva

Laranja
- Aguaceiros/possibilidade de trovoada
- Rajadas
- Granizo
- Precip localmente excessiva


----------



## MicaMito (23 Dez 2013 às 22:17)

Stormy consegues me trocar a parte do vento por muidos(km/h)


----------



## Teles (23 Dez 2013 às 22:19)

Bonita imagem!


----------



## algarvio1980 (23 Dez 2013 às 23:32)

Pelo Algarve, a chuva não será muita ( cerca de 10 a 20 mm talvez), mas o vento previsto para a noite da consoada segundo o GFS terá rajadas entre 80 a 85km/h por volta das 22 horas, não admiro se alguma rajada atingir os 100 km/h.


----------



## LousadaMeteo (23 Dez 2013 às 23:57)

Teles disse:


> Bonita imagem!



Sem Duvida uma imagem Fantástica , parece me que vai ser potente e que vai deixar o seu rasto , e acredito que possa proporcionar episódios interessantes a todos os niveis ( vento , precipitação , granizo , trovoada )


----------



## martinus (24 Dez 2013 às 00:11)

Neste momento o Freemeteo prevê para Braga durante os próximos 7 dias 287 mm de precipitação. Já vi o Freemeteo a prometer ligeiramente mais de 200 mm algumas vezes, mas quase 300 acho que não.

http://freemeteo.com/default.asp?pid=156&gid=2742032&la=1


----------



## stormy (24 Dez 2013 às 00:14)

MicaMito disse:


> Stormy consegues me trocar a parte do vento por muidos(km/h)



Para dia 25 vejo condições para rajadas na ordem dos 100km.h, talvez um pouco mais em alguma célula mais forte.
Hoje dia 24, as condições estão favoráveis a valores de 110-130km.h de rajada maxima...valores na ordem dos 100km.h deverão ser algo frequentes.


----------



## ecobcg (24 Dez 2013 às 00:16)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Pelo Algarve, a chuva não será muita ( cerca de 10 a 20 mm talvez), mas o vento previsto para a noite da consoada segundo o GFS terá rajadas entre 80 a 85km/h por volta das 22 horas, não admiro se alguma rajada atingir os 100 km/h.



Para não variar, vamos apanhar com o "restos"! eheh! A precipitação deverá andar à volta desses valores que referes, nada de mais. O vento é que poderá ter algumas rajadas mais interessantes... agora o Norte e Centro é que terão que ter atenção, que a situação vai ser bem activa!


----------



## ELJICUATRO (24 Dez 2013 às 00:36)

stormy disse:


> Para dia 25 vejo condições para rajadas na ordem dos 100km.h, talvez um pouco mais em alguma célula mais forte.
> Hoje dia 24, as condições estão favoráveis a valores de 110-130km.h de rajada maxima...valores na ordem dos 100km.h deverão ser algo frequentes.



Boa noite Caro stormy,

Achas exagerado os valores que comentei durante o dia: rajadas de vento até 160-170 km/h na Irlanda e Escócia ou é possível?

Cmps.


----------



## stormy (24 Dez 2013 às 00:41)

ELJICUATRO disse:


> Boa noite Caro stormy,
> 
> Achas exagerado os valores que comentei durante o dia: rajadas de vento até 160-170 km/h na Irlanda e Escócia ou é possível?
> 
> Cmps.



Acho possível sim, claro.
Os modelos dão valores perto dos 150km.h, a contar com efeito convectivo naquelas células é bem possível teres rajadas isoladas algo acima desses 150km.h


----------



## ELJICUATRO (24 Dez 2013 às 00:46)

ecobcg disse:


> Para não variar, vamos apanhar com o "restos"! eheh! A precipitação deverá andar à volta desses valores que referes, nada de mais. O vento é que poderá ter algumas rajadas mais interessantes... agora o Norte e Centro é que terão que ter atenção, que a situação vai ser bem activa!



Boa noite Caro ecobcg,

Na vizinha Galiza já se regista valores bem interessantes (rajada máxima de vento) Atualização: 0H20 UTC

Lardeira: 139.9 km/h (Ourense - Interior)
Muralla: 136.5 km/h (Corunha - Faixa Atlântica)
Punta Candieira: 133.5 km/h (Corunha - Faixa Atlântica)
Malpica: 124.8 hm/h (Corunha - Faixa Altântica)

Cmps.


----------



## VitorBaia (24 Dez 2013 às 01:13)

As previsões de neve para dia 25 estão a melhorar a olhos vistos, quer em quantidade quer em cota. Agora já admito que possa acumular nos 900 a 1000m no final da tarde e possa cair misturada aos 800m.
Esperemos que amanhã as previsões se mantenham sem grandes alterações, ou então que baixe mais a cota.
Quanta á chuva e vento para hoje é certo que vai fazer estragos. Espero bem que se fique só por umas árvores arrancadas, mas temo que possa ir além disso.

https://www.facebook.com/MeteoVBaia
http://clubevertical.org/index.php/areadevoo/meteo
http://www.bombeiros.pt/


----------



## joselamego (24 Dez 2013 às 01:33)

Concordo Vitor Baia,
as minhas expetativas é de neve acumular a partir 900/1000 metros e cair misturada a 800 metros.
Ou seja cairá neve na Guarda, Montalegre e todas as serras altas do norte e centro
eu vou passar a consoada numa aldeia da beira alta que fica a 750 metros
acha que vou ver alguma coisa? o mais certo é ser misturada.
obrigado!
Bom natal!


----------



## Charlie Moreira (24 Dez 2013 às 01:37)

quarta feira da parte da tarde podemos ter perfeitamente cotas a rondar os 700 M aqui pelo norte...

geres amarela peneda cabreira alvao marao larouco certamente ficaram pintadas de branco continuo na duvida se poderá nevar em bragança...esta no limite...


----------



## supercell (24 Dez 2013 às 09:19)

O que podemos esperar nas próximas horas?

Será que o vento vai amainar?


----------



## overcast (24 Dez 2013 às 10:49)

Atenção à forte agitação marítima! Hoje passar pela marginal vai ser divertido..







E ainda agora começou...estou para ver o vento brutal que aí vem!


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Dez 2013 às 11:49)

E é isto assim, lá vai passando pelo norte e vem a caminho do sul.


----------



## CptRena (24 Dez 2013 às 11:58)

Grande "Bicho"


----------



## supercell (24 Dez 2013 às 13:51)

O Sat24 já mostra algumas descargas elétricas aqui perto.

http://www.sat24.com/en/eu


----------



## stormy (24 Dez 2013 às 15:58)

*::::Analise de mesoescala::::*

Segundo a rede WU/IPMA uma área de convergência/frontogenese extende-se entre o sul da Galiza e a região de Aveiro/Coimbra, com dewpoints em queda.

Ao longo desta área mais convecção deverá surgir nas próximas horas.

A atenção vai neste momento para uma linha pré-frontal que se coloca na dianteira da área frontal, neste momento entre a Nazaré e Coimbra.

A previsão do GFS12z para as próximas 12h diagnostica um forte low level jet com 110-120km.h aos 950hpa.
Em altura circulação de W até mais de 90-100kts aos 500hpa por cima da linha com orientação NE-SW é favorável á génese de algumas estruturas em arco com possibilidade de rajadas severas e alguma arcus cloud capaz de gerar um tornado.

Topos convectivos de -40/-50ºC indicam convecção algo vigorosa, CAPE  de apenas algumas centenas de J/Kg está a ser estimulado por um padrão sinóptico caracterizado por forçamento dinâmico intenso.

Tudo aponta para que esta linha mantenha intensidade...um campo de vorticidade aos 850hpa desenvolve-se em resposta á forte ascenção de ar e deverá propagar-se para SE desde a região da Estrela até Caceres.

Na extremidade W da área de vorticidade a convergência deverá acentuar-se, permitindo eventualmente a intensificação da convecção.

*Por este motivo lanço um nível de situação particularmente perigosa para a região litoral Centro e partes do Alentejo até ás 20h.*

*Rajadas de 100-130km.h e precipitação excessiva deverão ser os principais riscos associados.*


----------



## stormy (24 Dez 2013 às 16:54)

*17h----21h*


A linha convectiva mostra sinais de intensificação, topos convectivos <-50ºC e uma apresentação saudável no radar, assim como observações da rede WU que mostram uma advecção quente e húmida pelo vale do Tejo, com convergência incrementada, bastam para a expansão para SE do polígono de situação particularmente perigosa.

Segmentos convectivos capazes de gerar rajadas de até 130km.h e precipitação excessiva deverão ser o mais relevante, embora haja algum potencial tornadico no vale do Tejo/Alentejo devido ao forte shear rotacional no 1ºkm.


----------



## Mr. Neves (24 Dez 2013 às 17:02)

Bom, mas afinal vem aí o pós-frontal ou mais uma parte da frente? Já vi aqui escrito as duas coisas. Eu acho que é o pós-frontal, já que tenho relatos que no porto estava a granizar.


----------



## Snifa (24 Dez 2013 às 17:05)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Bom, mas afinal vem aí o pós-frontal ou mais uma parte da frente? Já vi aqui escrito as duas coisas. Eu acho que é o pós-frontal, já que tenho relatos que no porto estava a granizar.



Aqui no Porto já estamos em pós frontal, descida significativa de temperatura e vento agora de WNW..

Caiu um fortíssimo aguaceiro há momentos, foi de granizo em certas zonas e acompanhado de trovoada


----------



## CptRena (24 Dez 2013 às 17:18)

Isto foi às 1630Z e às 12Z respectivamente. Agora a frente já passou a zona Norte de PT e já estão em pós-frontal com "pipocas granizadas"


----------



## Hermano1x (24 Dez 2013 às 18:55)

A que horas chega aqui a vila real, alguém sabe me dizer?


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Dez 2013 às 18:59)

Hermano1x disse:


> A que horas chega aqui a vila real, alguém sabe me dizer?



Presumo que seja a frente, a dita já passou .


----------



## Luso Meteo (24 Dez 2013 às 18:59)

Hermano1x disse:


> A que horas chega aqui a vila real, alguém sabe me dizer?


A frente já passou, agora entramos em regime pós-frontal... Esperam-se aguaceiros por vezes fortes, granizo e trovoada, mas é impossivel de saber exactamente a que horas... Podes ir seguindo o fórum e o radar para acompanhar a evolução do estado do tempo


----------



## Hermano1x (24 Dez 2013 às 19:16)

Então esta entrar a frente fria agora certo?


----------



## LousadaMeteo (24 Dez 2013 às 19:21)

Hermano1x disse:


> Então esta entrar a frente fria agora certo?



"Frente Fria" não será o termo mais correto ! 
Neste momento estamos em regime de Pós-Frontal , o ar frio começa a entrar gradualmente


----------



## Brito (24 Dez 2013 às 20:28)

LousadaMeteo disse:


> "Frente Fria" não será o termo mais correto !
> Neste momento estamos em regime de Pós-Frontal , o ar frio começa a entrar gradualmente



Boas 

Segundo a ultima saída do GFS, o inicio de janeiro poderá ser interessante em relação á neve...e já tem seguido essa tendência já há tempo. 
Depois de uma madrugada, manha e tarde tempestuosas, espera se para já a dita neve acima dos 800/1000 metros 
O inverno chegou !!

Bom Natal a todos os forenses


----------



## Norther (24 Dez 2013 às 22:18)

Hermano1x disse:


> Então esta entrar a frente fria agora certo?



A tal frente fria que referes, creio eu, foi a SUPERFICIE FRONTAL FRIA que ja passou, agora no pós-frontal vai entrar ar de origem polar.


----------



## LousadaMeteo (24 Dez 2013 às 22:25)

Brito disse:


> Boas
> 
> Segundo a ultima saída do GFS, o inicio de janeiro poderá ser interessante em relação á neve...e já tem seguido essa tendência já há tempo.
> Depois de uma madrugada, manha e tarde tempestuosas, espera se para já a dita neve acima dos 800/1000 metros
> ...



Exato essa tendência mantem-se e neste momento o gfs modela um cenário estupendo para o dia 5 e 6 de Janeiro mas daqui até lá


----------



## invent (24 Dez 2013 às 22:39)

O radar do IPMA já está novamente operacional, fica a última atualização...


----------



## stormy (24 Dez 2013 às 23:27)

*::::Analise de mesoescala:::::*

A linha convectiva cruza o baixo Alentejo.

O GFS18z simula até 100km.h de low level jet aos 950hpa, e um pequeno impulso/short wave a aproximar-se de W nos níveis altos, com uma área associada de forçamento dinâmico.

Em resposta a linha parece voltar a activar-se, com topos até -40ºC,e reflecitividades mais robustas, igualmente a velocidade de progressão aparenta ter diminuído.


*Nas próximas 2-3h deveremos ter uma situação caracterizada por convecção pontualmente severa em boa parte do Algarve, com capacidade de gerar rajadas >100km.h e precip localmente excessiva.*


----------



## cardu (25 Dez 2013 às 12:38)

bom dia, sábado vou passear até Montalegre. Será que nesse dia vai nevar muito para aquela região? 

Eu gosto de neve mas detesto conduzir nessas condições

Feliz Natal


----------



## Charlie Moreira (25 Dez 2013 às 17:52)

cardu disse:


> bom dia, sábado vou passear até Montalegre. Será que nesse dia vai nevar muito para aquela região?
> 
> Eu gosto de neve mas detesto conduzir nessas condições
> 
> Feliz Natal



os modelos tem vindo a retirar precipitação... talvez o melhor dia seja mesmo amanha para ver neve com fartura.


----------



## LousadaMeteo (25 Dez 2013 às 18:18)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> os modelos tem vindo a retirar precipitação... talvez o melhor dia seja mesmo amanha para ver neve com fartura.



A que altitudes ? 

 Estou a 300 metros e esta muito frio , estão 5,0ºC , e o vento e gélido , era bom ter uma surpresa , mas é impossivel !


----------



## Charlie Moreira (25 Dez 2013 às 18:20)

LousadaMeteo disse:


> A que altitudes ?
> 
> Estou a 300 metros e esta muito frio , estão 5,0ºC , e o vento e gélido , era bom ter uma surpresa , mas é impossivel !



800 M so da parte da manha pq de tarde a cota ja sobe para os 1500 M


----------



## joselamego (25 Dez 2013 às 19:01)

Estive a última saída do GFS e já ontem dava o mesmo, parece que a partir do dia 5 janeiro poderá vir neve a cotas muito baixas. Vamos acompanhar os próximos dias e ver se de facto o mesmo irá acontecer.
Vai ser um ínicio de janeiro excelente!!!!


----------



## Brito (25 Dez 2013 às 19:33)

joselamego disse:


> Estive a última saída do GFS e já ontem dava o mesmo, parece que a partir do dia 5 janeiro poderá vir neve a cotas muito baixas. Vamos acompanhar os próximos dias e ver se de facto o mesmo irá acontecer.
> Vai ser um ínicio de janeiro excelente!!!!



Esta a ser adiado a cada run do GFS....mas a tendência continua la


----------



## karkov (25 Dez 2013 às 19:48)

Que se espera para a passagem de ano? Poderíamos ter neve a contas mais baixas que hoje?


----------



## Brito (25 Dez 2013 às 19:54)

karkov disse:


> Que se espera para a passagem de ano? Poderíamos ter neve a contas mais baixas que hoje?



Em principio não  haverá menos frio em altitude


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (25 Dez 2013 às 21:54)

Parabéns *AEMET*, viram o que mais ninguém viu! Cota 600m ou até menos! Eu próprio não acreditei. 
Sempre me guiei por estes senhores, desde sempre que do antigo IM só saiam disparates em relação à cota de neve se bem que hoje em dia considero que estejam menos disparatados que há alguns anos atrás.

AEMET: OK
METEOGAL: KO
IPMA: KO

Lição do dia: A temperatura a 850hpa e 500hpa são importantes mas não são tudo!


----------



## manganao (26 Dez 2013 às 00:26)

estive a ver o site do ipma dão chuva na noite da passagem de ano para lisboa estava a pensar em ir ao terreiro do paço , confirmam que é forte a possibilidade de chuva nesta noite?


----------



## Norther (26 Dez 2013 às 00:26)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Parabéns *AEMET*, viram o que mais ninguém viu! Cota 600m ou até menos! Eu próprio não acreditei.
> Sempre me guiei por estes senhores, desde sempre que do antigo IM só saiam disparates em relação à cota de neve se bem que hoje em dia considero que estejam menos disparatados que há alguns anos atrás.
> 
> AEMET: OK
> ...



Que achas que influenciou para ter um dia assim?


----------



## ELJICUATRO (26 Dez 2013 às 11:51)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Parabéns *AEMET*, viram o que mais ninguém viu! Cota 600m ou até menos! Eu próprio não acreditei.
> Sempre me guiei por estes senhores, desde sempre que do antigo IM só saiam disparates em relação à cota de neve se bem que hoje em dia considero que estejam menos disparatados que há alguns anos atrás.
> 
> AEMET: OK
> ...



Bom dia Caro Flaviense21,

A temp850 e temp500 não podem ser os únicos indicadores para prever uma cota de neve e tiveste ontem a prova disso, eu já tinha comentado isso na 2a Feira com o nosso colega Aristocrata de Paços De Ferreira. Fico contente de ver que houve neve (100%) a menos de 700m nas tuas redondezas. 

O elemento branco chegou tarde às montanhas do Norte mas chegou na altura certa. A final de contas costuma-se dizer que natal sem neve é como Paris sem torre Eiffel. 

Cmps.


----------



## Célia Salta (26 Dez 2013 às 14:13)

O que será de esperar para amanha e passagem de ano?


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (26 Dez 2013 às 15:09)

Boa tarde, será que alguém mais entendido na matéria me poderia informar se no sábado na região de Montalegre poderá nevar, com acumulação, mesmo que não seja muita?
Obrigado


----------



## Sanxito (26 Dez 2013 às 15:20)

Freamunde!Allez disse:


> Boa tarde, será que alguém mais entendido na matéria me poderia informar se no sábado na região de Montalegre poderá nevar, com acumulação, mesmo que não seja muita?
> Obrigado



Boas.
Durante a madrugada de sábado a temperatura irá descer, e a cota de neve ficará a rondar os 800/900 metros, portanto ao amanhecer e durante o dia algum aguaceiro que caia será sob a forma de neve. 
Cumprimentos, e boas festas.


----------



## Sanxito (26 Dez 2013 às 15:23)

celia salta disse:


> O que será de esperar para amanha e passagem de ano?



Boas. 
Amanhã será um dia de chuva pela tua zona com o vento a manter-se pelo quadrante SW, e na passagem de ano, ainda que distante a tendência é de mais chuva durante o dia de terça feira. Boas festas.


----------



## Célia Salta (26 Dez 2013 às 15:27)

Sanxito disse:


> Boas.
> Amanhã será um dia de chuva pela tua zona com o vento a manter-se pelo quadrante SW, e na passagem de ano, ainda que distante a tendência é de mais chuva durante o dia de terça feira. Boas festas.



obrigado


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (26 Dez 2013 às 15:56)

Sanxito disse:


> Boas.
> Durante a madrugada de sábado a temperatura irá descer, e a cota de neve ficará a rondar os 800/900 metros, portanto ao amanhecer e durante o dia algum aguaceiro que caia será sob a forma de neve.
> Cumprimentos, e boas festas.



Obrigado pela info.


----------



## Luso Meteo (26 Dez 2013 às 17:37)

Bem, amanhã devemos ter um dia bastante chuvoso, em especial no Minho e Douro Litoral, e depois no sábado a julgar pelos modelos, diria que poderá nevar a cotas de 700\800m. A passagem de ano será quase de certeza chuvosa, e vamos lá ver se não temos outro episódio de mau tempo, pois os modelos indicam bastante precipitação no dia 31 e no dia 1


----------



## c.bernardino (26 Dez 2013 às 18:04)

Meteofan disse:


> Bem, amanhã devemos ter um dia bastante chuvoso, em especial no Minho e Douro Litoral, e depois no sábado a julgar pelos modelos, diria que poderá nevar a cotas de 700\800m. A passagem de ano será quase de certeza chuvosa, e vamos lá ver se não temos outro episódio de mau tempo, pois os modelos indicam bastante precipitação no dia 31 e no dia 1



Não se pode fazer paralelismo entre a situação de 24 de dezembro e a de 31 de dezembro (apesar de ainda estar distante).
Aparentemente 31 de dezembro será muito mais meigo...

até 31 de dezembro/ 1 de janeiro penso que temos alguma concordância.
A minha grande curiosidade é perceber o que acontece após o ano novo, após 3 de janeiro por exemplo... mas ainda é cedo para saber isso MAS tenho a ideia de que pode haver qualquer coisa.


----------



## joselamego (26 Dez 2013 às 18:26)

Este sábado não acredito que a cota da neve seja 700/800, parece-me pelos modelos que rondará os 900/1000 metros.
O fim de ano será com chuva mas com menor gravidade do que a véspera de natal.
A minha dúvida e penso que seja de outros, é saber se virá neve a cotas baixas a partir do dia 5 janeiro. O modelo mais otimista até ontem era o GFS, hoje parece que retirou alguma dessa possibilidade.


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (26 Dez 2013 às 18:33)

joselamego disse:


> Este sábado não acredito que a cota da neve seja 700/800, parece-me pelos modelos que rondará os 900/1000 metros.
> O fim de ano será com chuva mas com menor gravidade do que a véspera de natal.
> A minha dúvida e penso que seja de outros, é saber se virá neve a cotas baixas a partir do dia 5 janeiro. O modelo mais otimista até ontem era o GFS, hoje parece que retirou alguma dessa possibilidade.



Não sei porque não os 800 metros, para ontem também falavam que os 800 metros eram muito otimistas, e nevou até abaixo disso!


----------



## joselamego (26 Dez 2013 às 18:34)

Informação do IPMA

Citar...
PREVISÃO ESPECIAL PARA O FINAL DO ANO EM PORTUGAL CONTINENTAL
Informação Meteorológica Comunicado válido entre 2013-12-26 15:08 e 2014-01-01 23:59 PREVISÃO ESPECIAL PARA O FINAL DO ANO EM PORTUGAL CONTINENTAL Entre os dias 27 de dezembro de 2013 e 1 janeiro de 2014, o estado do tempo no território do continente será condicionado por uma corrente perturbada de oeste, estando prevista a passagem de sucessivas ondulações frontais, com a alternância de massas de ar tropical e polar.Prevê-se para amanhã dia 27, ocorrência de períodos de chuva, que será por vezes forte no Minho e Douro Litoral para o final da tarde. No dia 28, ocorrerão aguaceirosem todo o território. Estes poderão ser, no Norte e Centro, por vezes fortes e de granizo, acompanhados de trovoada. Nestas regiões do Norte e Centro, haverá queda de neve acima dos 800 metros de altitude. No dia 28, verificar-se-á uma descida acentuada na temperatura do ar, a qual será apenas sensível nos valores da temperatura mínima no dia 29.No dia 30, prevê-se ocorrência de precipitação no Minho e Douro Litoral, que se estenderá gradualmente às restantes regiões, acompanhada por uma subida da temperatura mínima.A probalidade de ocorrência de precipitação entre os dias 31 de dezembro e 1 de janeiro varia entre 65% e 95% nas regiões do Norte e Centro, sendo inferior a 55% na região Sul, com exceção do Algarve, onde será inferior a 35%.Mantém-se a situação de agitação marítima forte na costa ocidental, com ondas de oes-noroeste a variar entre 4 e 6 metros.

Citar...
PREVISÃO ESPECIAL PARA O FINAL DO ANO NO ARQUIPÉLAGO DA MADEIRA
Informação Meteorológica Comunicado válido entre 2013-12-26 15:05 e 2014-01-01 23:59 PREVISÃO ESPECIAL PARA O FINAL DO ANO NO ARQUIPÉLAGO DA MADEIRA Entre os dias 27 de dezembro de 2013 e 1 janeiro de 2014, o estado do tempo no arquipélago da Madeira será condicionado por uma corrente perturbada de oeste, estando prevista a passagem de sucessivas ondulações frontais de fraca atividade.Prevê-se para amanhã dia 27, ocorrência de períodos de chuva a partir do meio da tarde.No dia 28 e madrugada do dia 29, ocorrerão aguaceiros, em especial nas vertentes voltadas a norte, os quais poderão ser de neve nos pontos mais altos da ilha da Madeira. A probalidade de ocorrência de precipitação entre os dias 31 de dezembro e 1 de janeiro varia entre 15% e 35%.


----------



## joselamego (26 Dez 2013 às 18:36)

Freamunde!Allez disse:


> Não sei porque não os 800 metros, para ontem também falavam que os 800 metros eram muito otimistas, e nevou até abaixo disso!



Sim, falavam em 800 metros e deu menos mas apenas nas serras e aldeias de trás os montes e à volta de chaves. Porque na beira alta e douro não caiu a essa altitude porque a precipitação e a temperatura foi escassa ou nula para tal...


----------



## cardu (26 Dez 2013 às 19:42)

boas, alguém sabe explicar porque o distrito de Vila Real não tem alerta amarelo em virtude de queda de neve acima dos 800 metros tal como acontece em todos os distritos à volta, inclusive o distrito do Porto tem esse alerta....


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (26 Dez 2013 às 19:47)

cardu disse:


> boas, alguém sabe explicar porque o distrito de Vila Real não tem alerta amarelo em virtude de queda de neve acima dos 800 metros tal como acontece em todos os distritos à volta, inclusive o distrito do Porto tem esse alerta....



Simples... no IPMA não sabem o que é rigor... Todos sabem o que penso deste sistema de avisos... sem comentários...


----------



## CptRena (26 Dez 2013 às 20:10)

A frente quente já passou. Estamos agora sob influência de ar subtropical que tem dado este tempo monótono de chuvisco/chuva fraca ao longo do dia.
Esta massa irá estar sobre PT Cont e a PI até amanhã a meio/final da tarde, quando se começarão a sentir os efeitos da frente fria que vem logo atrás.


----------



## |Ciclone| (26 Dez 2013 às 20:40)

Fiz uns mapas com a cota de neve prevista para Sábado, segundo o WRF, run 00h de hoje. 

Este primeiro é simplesmente a cota mínima prevista.
http://i.imgur.com/XuhW4rw.jpg

Neste ignorei os valores nos quais a precipitação horária era 0.
http://i.imgur.com/77z54Y6.jpg

Por último com os dados do mapa anterior meti a 0 as zonas em que a cota mínima é inferior ou igual à altitude do local. Ou seja a branco onde é possível que neve segundo estes dados. O único problema é que os valores de precipitação são muito baixos.






Fazendo o mapa igual ao último mas aumentando o critério de precipitação mínima de 0 para 1mm o resultado é este: (aos pontos que não cumprem o critério foi atribuída cota máxima para ser mais fácil destingir)
http://i.imgur.com/QiZuVz2.jpg


----------



## Lousano (26 Dez 2013 às 22:29)

O mapa que o |Ciclone| colocou é excelente.

É seguir as zonas que estão pintadas a branco, nessas existe possibilidade de neve, nas restantes será apenas uma miragem.


----------



## Andre Barbosa (26 Dez 2013 às 22:50)

Sábado vou para Alfândega da Fé. Irei estar num Hotel a 1100m de altitude.
Acham que poderei apanhar neve? 

Cumps


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (26 Dez 2013 às 22:51)

Andre Barbosa disse:


> Sábado vou para Alfândega da Fé. Irei estar num Hotel a 1100m de altitude.
> Acham que poderei apanhar neve?
> 
> Cumps



Se houver precipitação verás neve certamente!


----------



## grandeurso (26 Dez 2013 às 22:59)

E desculpem estas perguntas mas os pequenos (5 e 10 anitos) estão em pulgas: será de prever neve/precipitação para a Guarda para Sábado? Os putos vêm da Madeira para ver neve pela primeira vez...


----------



## Sanxito (26 Dez 2013 às 23:24)

grandeurso disse:


> E desculpem estas perguntas mas os pequenos (5 e 10 anitos) estão em pulgas: será de prever neve/precipitação para a Guarda para Sábado? Os putos vêm da Madeira para ver neve pela primeira vez...



Boas.
No sábado as condições estão lá, a precipitação pode escassear quando a cota descer, mas se cair será no limite da cota (900/100), e será neve sim. Boa sorte. Boas festas


----------



## Zapiao (27 Dez 2013 às 00:31)

Pessoal e amanha o que se pode esperar da chuva ? O meu sogro ouviu falar em "mau tempo"....


----------



## xes (27 Dez 2013 às 08:44)

Ja agora existe alguma probabilidade de nevar na freita a 1000m?


----------



## |Ciclone| (27 Dez 2013 às 10:31)

Deixo aqui a actualização da imagem que coloquei ontem. Esta é com a run das 00h de hoje do WRF.


----------



## vitamos (27 Dez 2013 às 12:49)

Parte dos posts deste tópico foram movidos para um novo tópico que funde diversos outros já existentes e que se encontra no sub forum "meteorologia geral".

Fica o link: http://www.meteopt.com/forum/meteorologia-geral/ipma-novidades-duvidas-criticas-5154.html

PS: Obrigado pelo reparo CptRena


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (27 Dez 2013 às 15:00)

Cotas para amanhã:

*MeteoGal: 700/800m
AEMET: 600/800m
IPMA: 800/1000m*

Veremos se temos sorte!


----------



## david 6 (27 Dez 2013 às 16:58)

que interessante estas cotas para dia 5 janeiro, pena é que ainda falta alguns dias, certamente irá mudar


----------



## LousadaMeteo (27 Dez 2013 às 18:13)

david 6 disse:


> que interessante estas cotas para dia 5 janeiro, pena é que ainda falta alguns dias, certamente irá mudar



Seria Fantástico neve quase a cota 0


----------



## LousadaMeteo (27 Dez 2013 às 18:21)

Só uma questão ! 

Como é que é possível o IPMA prever para dia 5 um cenário completamente diferente do que o GFS ? 
Eu sei que os modelos valem o que valem e a 10 dias é bastante provável que haja mudanças , mas nas ultimas runs o GFS mantêm a tendência e até vai melhorando relativamente a cotas , não percebo o porque da previsão do IPMA


----------



## DRC (27 Dez 2013 às 18:41)

LousadaMeteo disse:


> Só uma questão !
> 
> Como é que é possível o IPMA prever para dia 5 um cenário completamente diferente do que o GFS ?
> Eu sei que os modelos valem o que valem e a 10 dias é bastante provável que haja mudanças , mas nas ultimas runs o GFS mantêm a tendência e até vai melhorando relativamente a cotas , não percebo o porque da previsão do IPMA



O IPMA utiliza outros modelos.


----------



## c.bernardino (27 Dez 2013 às 18:46)

LousadaMeteo disse:


> Só uma questão !
> 
> Como é que é possível o IPMA prever para dia 5 um cenário completamente diferente do que o GFS ?
> Eu sei que os modelos valem o que valem e a 10 dias é bastante provável que haja mudanças , mas nas ultimas runs o GFS mantêm a tendência e até vai melhorando relativamente a cotas , não percebo o porque da previsão do IPMA



Porque o que vemos é a previsão automática, que penso acaba por "beber" do ECMWF e *não* do GFS (e ainda bem).

Se for ver o output do ECMWF, um excelente modelo por sinal, não está nada concordante com a saida operacional do GFS.

Basta comparar a t850 dos dois modelos para o dia 5 jan e vai ver.

Desculpem lá mas isto é mais para a tópicos "saidas de sonho" não acredito nestas saidas do GFS.


----------



## Brito (27 Dez 2013 às 18:54)

c.bernardino disse:


> Porque o que vemos é a previsão automática, que penso acaba por "beber" do ECMWF e *não* do GFS (e ainda bem).
> 
> Se for ver o output do ECMWF, um excelente modelo por sinal, não está nada concordante com a saida operacional do GFS.
> 
> ...



O GFS tem insistido nessa tendência assim como outros modelos a vários dias tendo recuado depois, mantendo a circulação que temos tido ate então...não acredito que seja assim como esta modelado, mas que vem ai algo fora do comum na primeira semana de janeiro vem, nisso eu acredito..a ver vamos


----------



## c.bernardino (27 Dez 2013 às 19:09)

Brito disse:


> ...não acredito que seja assim como esta modelado, mas que vem ai algo fora do comum na primeira semana de janeiro vem, nisso eu acredito..a ver vamos



Caro Brito, 

mas isto não é uma questão de fé   acreditar pode acreditar  mas a esta distância o GFS anda .... à nora. ohhhh yessss.





este diagrama é para o centro do pais. 

reparem que aquilo que nós vemos nas cartas que o nosso colega David6 e outros colocaram acaba por ser a saida operacional. mas o gfs tem várias saidas possiveis, chamem-lhe cenários possíveis, chamem-lhe 20 perturbações...  chamem o que lhe chamarem. 
Agora o modelo para debitar aquelas cartas bonitas usa só um desses cenários. e o cenário é o da linha a negro.... reparem que a partir de dia 3 janeiro as hipooteses previstas pelo GFS são muito dispares... ou seja o próprio GFS coloca hipoteses completamente diferentes. 

reparem que a linha preta é a que dá mais frio e mais chuva para dia 4/5.

nestas situações é melhor olhar para a linha vermelha,  a média dos cenários.

Opinem, acreditem, comprem pranchas de snowboard. Eu mantenho  os pés no chão. Como sinto os modelos e a atmosfera, previsões a mais de 4-5 dias são brutalmente falíveis. 
(estas últimas palavras são fortes mas honestas)

abc


----------



## Brito (27 Dez 2013 às 19:20)

c.bernardino disse:


> Caro Brito,
> 
> mas isto não é uma questão de fé   acreditar pode acreditar  mas a esta distância o GFS anda .... à nora. ohhhh yessss.
> 
> ...



Estava apenas a referir-me a esta saída do GFS, que anteriormente já tinha modelado essa situação inúmeras vezes, e voltou a essa previsão. não estava a comparar com outros modelos mas veremos as próximas saídas, o que provavelmente o caso do ECM seja o mais fiável, embora a essa distancia não passem de tendencias...vamos ver o que se vai passar a partir do dia 3, estou curioso


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (27 Dez 2013 às 19:37)

A partir de 3 de Janeiro é AA em força e seca e mais seca no sul do país, como sempre , estamos condenados a isto, não vale a pena ter ilusões


----------



## David sf (27 Dez 2013 às 19:46)

david 6 disse:


> que interessante estas cotas para dia 5 janeiro, pena é que ainda falta alguns dias, certamente irá mudar



Acima as 192 horas, a corrida do GFS perde resolução. Na malha usada para a simulação a longo prazo Portugal continental inteiro cabe em 6 quadrículas. Portanto, se o GFS modelar neve nas serras no Norte do país, os traços brancos chegam até ao litoral.

Considerando as temperaturas a 850 hpa previstas, e que o fluxo seria marítimo, logo mais húmido e menos frio à superfície, fica claro que a cota de neve seria bem superior a zero, na ordem de grandeza da que tivemos no dia de Natal:






E como já foi referido aqui, a saída operacional é um outlier frio no ensemble. Apesar de se notar alguma tendência para um padrão mais bloqueado a partir de aprox. 5 de janeiro, não há ainda nada que aponte para um evento interessante e duradouro de frio. 



Andre Barbosa disse:


> Sábado vou para Alfândega da Fé. Irei estar num Hotel a 1100m de altitude.
> Acham que poderei apanhar neve?
> 
> Cumps



Já lá estive, sempre a chover com 2ºC. Desta vez pode faltar precipitação, mas o frio instalado é suficiente para que ocorra neve caso haja precipitação.



Flaviense21 disse:


> Parabéns *AEMET*, viram o que mais ninguém viu! Cota 600m ou até menos! Eu próprio não acreditei.
> Sempre me guiei por estes senhores, desde sempre que do antigo IM só saiam disparates em relação à cota de neve se bem que hoje em dia considero que estejam menos disparatados que há alguns anos atrás.
> 
> AEMET: OK
> ...



Surpreenderam-me muito as cotas do dia de Natal, bastante mais baixas do que o normal em eventos semelhantes. O GFS também nunca modelou muito bem este evento, acabou por entrar muito mais frio do que o modelado.


----------



## Gerofil (27 Dez 2013 às 19:57)

Amanhã à tarde a temperatura volta a rondar os - 30 ºC aos 500 hPa, o que permitirá que a cota de neve baixe para valores inferiores aos 1000 metros... Haja condições para a ocorrência de precipitação nas regiões do norte e centro, especialmente em todos os sistemas montanhosos.


----------



## Mirandela_lx (28 Dez 2013 às 11:52)

Bom dia.
Gostaria de saber quais as previsões para o inicio do ano, visto que irei estar por Tras-os-Montes a partir do dia 2 Janeiro, e gostava de saber se ha probabilidades de ver neve em alguns locais.
Sei que ainda falta algum tempo, contundo o que poderei esperar?
cumprimentos


----------



## AnDré (28 Dez 2013 às 13:40)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Parabéns *AEMET*, viram o que mais ninguém viu! Cota 600m ou até menos! Eu próprio não acreditei.
> Sempre me guiei por estes senhores, desde sempre que do antigo IM só saiam disparates em relação à cota de neve se bem que hoje em dia considero que estejam menos disparatados que há alguns anos atrás.
> 
> AEMET: OK
> ...





David sf disse:


> Surpreenderam-me muito as cotas do dia de Natal, bastante mais baixas do que o normal em eventos semelhantes. O GFS também nunca modelou muito bem este evento, acabou por entrar muito mais frio do que o modelado.



Fica a nota que em Várzea da Serra, 950m de altitude, caíram alguns flocos de neve durante a manhã de dia de Natal, mas a tarde não foi além disto:






Maioritariamente granizo, passando a graupel. Sem farrapos de neve!


----------



## Gerofil (28 Dez 2013 às 13:48)

Previsão de aguaceiros dispersos esta tarde nas regiões do norte e centro, que serão de neve acima dos 800/1000 metros de altitude.

Na Guarda, o termómetro marca agora 2 ºC.


----------



## Redfish (28 Dez 2013 às 13:59)

Mirandela_lx disse:


> Bom dia.
> Gostaria de saber quais as previsões para o inicio do ano, visto que irei estar por Tras-os-Montes a partir do dia 2 Janeiro, e gostava de saber se ha probabilidades de ver neve em alguns locais.
> Sei que ainda falta algum tempo, contundo o que poderei esperar?
> cumprimentos



Boas.
Possibilidade de queda de neve será aparentemente nula para dias 01 e 02 de Janeiro e para a região de Tras os Montes, o que se espera é ceu nublado e chuva nos dois dias primeiros dias do ano,  depois dessa data continuaçao de tempo nublado...

(Agora se ele se mantem em alguns locais isso é outra questão)


----------



## Célia Salta (28 Dez 2013 às 14:09)

boas eu nao sei se e o sitio certo mas gostava de perguntar qual e o modelo que da mais garantias?


----------



## Mirandela_lx (28 Dez 2013 às 14:34)

Parece que o tempo frio com alguma neve a mistura não se confirma a partir do dia 3 Janeiro como antes estava modelado  ou ainda será cedo para tirar essas conclusões?


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (28 Dez 2013 às 14:41)

A partir de dia 3 volta o anticiclone em força


----------



## Teles (28 Dez 2013 às 14:52)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> A partir de dia 3 volta o anticiclone em força



A tantas horas e já dizem isso??? Só podem estar a brincar , todos sabemos que por vezes em 24 horas muda totalmente de padrão basta ir ao histórico de forum e confirmar portante não se pode afirmar que vai mudar com uma certeza absoluta quando a mesma ciência não é exacta mas sim previsível!


----------



## james (28 Dez 2013 às 16:17)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> A partir de dia 3 volta o anticiclone em força



So se for para o Sul . . .


----------



## Aurélio (28 Dez 2013 às 16:41)

Olhando aos modelos não vejo qualquer alteração em relação aos modelos que possa afirmar que vem aí o AA porque ele nunca se foi embora, sendo que apenas tivemos a intromissão temporária de sistemas frontais que romperam a crista do AA ....
É isso que eu vejo nos modelos nos proximos tempos tanto pelo GFS como pelo ECM !

Aqui no Algarve até ao momento a precipitação ronda entre os 30 e os 50 mm, ou seja entre 30 a 40% do normal deste mês e ainda vão vir mais uns poses ....
Chover já é bom porque regas as coisas .....


----------



## Célia Salta (28 Dez 2013 às 17:30)

boas ja e possivel avançar com alguma certeza a previsao do  tempo para este fim/inicio de ano?


----------



## Luso Meteo (28 Dez 2013 às 17:40)

Boas  amanhã deve ser um dia, em principio sem chuva, mas na segunda deve começar a chover para o final do dia, sendo que essa chuva se irá manter no dia 31 e no dia 1, sendo possivelmente por vezes forte na região Norte.


----------



## trovoadas (28 Dez 2013 às 19:21)

O melhor que eu vejo é às 300h na previsão do GFS... há muito tempo que não via uma previsão tão boa com o AA a afastar-se para Oeste e a abrir portas para a descida em latitude das depressões. 
Apesar da distância começa a ser um bom prenuncio


----------



## Luso Meteo (29 Dez 2013 às 18:58)

Boas! Os modelos colocam muita precipitaçao no Minho e Douro, algures entre dia 1 e 2, com acumulados perto de 100 mm. Convinha-me mesmo que nao chovesse no dia 1...  Aos mais entendidos pergunto o que será de esperar, podemos ter novo episódio de mau tempo?


----------



## karkov (29 Dez 2013 às 19:28)

Pena as cotas de neve estarem tão altas...


----------



## MicaMito (30 Dez 2013 às 21:34)

é impressão minha ou o tempo vai ficar aspero po final da semana com vento na madrugada de sabado?


----------



## ruka (30 Dez 2013 às 23:28)

MicaMito disse:


> é impressão minha ou o tempo vai ficar aspero po final da semana com vento na madrugada de sabado?



os modelos têm vindo a mostrar um cavado com gradiente barometrico bastante apertado, vamos ver como evoluem as próximas saídas...


----------



## YuRiSsS (31 Dez 2013 às 00:33)

Boas,

Estou a achar isto muito calmo! Talvez seja devido à epoca festiva em questão! Onde anda o Stormy e as suas previsões? 

O IPMA prevê chuva para os proximos dias e com alguma intensidade... Parece-me que vai chuver em algumas zonas até ao dia 04, e uns dias la mais para a frente...

Que me dizem para a noite de 31/01 e os dias seguintes?


----------



## MicaMito (31 Dez 2013 às 15:32)

a coisa a cada atualização pareçe ficar mais grave para sabado da parte da manhã!!!


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (31 Dez 2013 às 15:35)

YuRiSsS disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Estou a achar isto muito calmo! Talvez seja devido à epoca festiva em questão! Onde anda o Stormy e as suas previsões?
> 
> ...



O Stormy já publicou a sua previsão está no tópico de previsão de tempo e modelos de Janeiro, assim como a explicação de o porque de lá ter colocado a sua previsão. 

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/seguim...o-modelos-janeiro-2014-a-7453.html#post405427


----------



## Luso Meteo (31 Dez 2013 às 16:22)

Nos próximos dias deveremos ter passagem de sucessivas perturbações de Oeste, que favorecem sempre o litoral Norte, por isso nestas regiões não me espantaria que se acumulassem 250\300 mm nos próximos dias.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (31 Dez 2013 às 16:42)

que 2ºpainel de sonho!!!

pena é ser a mais de 192h....  bahh!


----------



## Aurélio (31 Dez 2013 às 18:49)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> que 2ºpainel de sonho!!!
> 
> pena é ser a mais de 192h....  bahh!




Presumo que estejas a falar da run das 06 e não das 12h ....
Se está provado que o ECM é melhor do que o GFS a menos de 120h o ECM a mais do que isso levanta-me imensas dúvidas .... e penso que agora é um belo exemplo para se verificar as enormes diferenças entre estes dois modelos no longo prazo !


----------

